# Industry Nine Torch Wheels?



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Anybody sporting these wheels yet? Going to upgrade wheels soon, and was going to go with the I9 AM wheelset however saw the Torch set is now available. 

Are the I9 AM & or Enduro wheels going to be phased out?


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

No they won't be phased out as far as I know. At least not yet. I might be selling my AM I9 wheels for their new carbon AM setup.


----------



## crlavoie (Nov 10, 2010)

stumpynerd said:


> Anybody sporting these wheels yet? Going to upgrade wheels soon, and was going to go with the I9 AM wheelset however saw the Torch set is now available.
> 
> Are the I9 AM & or Enduro wheels going to be phased out?


I just received my Trail 24's yesterday. Stunning to look at but I've yet to ride them.


----------



## mojoman (Aug 20, 2007)

I had to sell my I9 29er wheels with the last bike, now I am in the market for a new set Or I may just buy there hub and build up a set.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Personally, I'm looking to build up some Torch classic hubs with Stan Arch EX rims.

So far, this is one of the few places showing these (and at a good price too). No major upcharge for color combos either.

Anxious to hear some feedback on these hubs before pulling the trigger though...


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw the torch 24 is only rated at 200lbs while the trail is rated at 220. Im right at 190lbs without camelback. I think the I9 AM rims are rated at 250lbs, so that might be a better option, with the new torch hub.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

crlavoie said:


> I just received my Trail 24's yesterday. Stunning to look at but I've yet to ride them.


Dude could you post a photo. I keep dreaming about having a set of I9s. The All black version has struck my heart.


----------



## crlavoie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll try to get one up tomorrow BUT, since you asked (and i've been dying to tell that will listen) they happen to be the very ones shown on the new site and in the press releases. Black rim, red spokes, black hub. I must say, it's a damn fine looking piece of gear.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> Dude could you post a photo. I keep dreaming about having a set of I9s. The All black version has struck my heart.


I've been on mine for about a month now.

Bad Idea Racing: Wheelzors


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> I've been on mine for about a month now.
> 
> Bad Idea Racing: Wheelzors


Thanks for the link and pics! Sounds like no night and day different from the previous design. No glaring reason not to opt for the new version though. Still torn between going for the Trail wheelset or building up Torch classic hubs on Stans Arch EX...


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Pelly_NH said:


> Thanks for the link and pics! Sounds like no night and day different from the previous design. No glaring reason not to opt for the new version though. Still torn between going for the Trail wheelset or building up Torch classic hubs on Stans Arch EX...


Performance-wise, they are similar. That said, the improvements in the bearing arrangement, pawl springs, tool-free maintenance, pawl design, no more bearing preload dust cap/set screw, reduced drag...

There's a lot going on to appreciate that doesn't necessarily affect the ride quality one way or the other, but are certainly improvements from the old design.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

The rear hub is much lighter than the old model.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

can anybody tell me why i shouldn't buy these for a ti hardtail 29er i'm having built?


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

I just ordered a set for my new build. Decided to go the 32 spoke route.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm leaning towards building up some Torch hubs with some Arch EX rims. RBikes has this setup for under $900. Seems like a deal too good to pass up!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

They look pretty nice and are the first wheels that have me looking past Kings.

I'd like to know how those wide, but very light-weight rims are going to hold out.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

I have a set on the way so I hope to have feed back soon. Maybe all my parts will show up next week for my new build.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Miker J said:


> I'd like to know how those wide, but very light-weight rims are going to hold out.


FYI: If what I scribbled down on a piece of paper a couple months ago is right, the Trail rim (inner width 23.5mm) has a weight of 430 grams. That makes it slightly lighter than an Arch EX (450 grams) and slightly wider as well (21mm).

Against other Stan's rims:

Crest ~ 380grams ~ 21mm

Flow EX ~ 545grams ~ 25.5mm

Other food for thought.

The Trail rim is a single cavity design, more like the Crest. The Flow/Arch EX are both triple cavity. That said, the best comparison would be against the Crest.










So maybe it's not a terribly light rim after all.


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

Arch EX is listed at 400 gr. 
Flow EX is listed at 490 gr.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

G-AIR said:


> Arch EX is listed at 400 gr.
> Flow EX is listed at 490 gr.


Sorry, I was only comparing 29'er rims. I forget that there are others out there. The weights I listed were for 29" rims.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Any word yet on when I9 will be revamping their enduro rims, or All mountain rims? Also do you think the trail rim will stand up to my weight at 190lbs? That does not include camelback stuffed with tools and water. I think the trail 32 are specked at 220lbs. But not sure if I should wait for their enduro or all mountain rims to be revamped.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks. I'm a sucker for wide rims and really dig the Flow EX.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

Miker J said:


> Thanks. I'm a sucker for wide rims and really dig the Flow EX.


That's why I opted for the alloy rim vs the carbon rim. I wanted the wider rim. Sure the carbon would have been slightly stiffer an lighter in the 24 spoke but for that kind of money I should get exactly what I want. Thus the 32 spoke alloy was my choice. Pretty close to perfect in my book.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Color decission!!*

I ordered purple hubs and spokes with silver rims 29er lefty 32 hole wheelset. I changed my mind 3 times on color combo. Was going with silver hubs and rims with purple spokes, than change it to orange hubs and spokes with silver rims.

Hard to make up my mind, but the purple hubs and spokes with silver rims should really pop against black chrome frame.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

They have a 32 hole carbon coming out for CC and AM shortly.


----------



## turbolsvt (Oct 12, 2010)

It's going on 5 weeks and I have not received my wheels yet :madman: it's starting to get nice out and I am getting excited to finish my RDO!!


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

I talked to I9 this weekend at the Expo here in Georgia. They said they were close to being finished with another run of the 32 spoke wheels. Apparently they have been very popular. I'm still waiting as well.


----------



## turbolsvt (Oct 12, 2010)

jc280 said:


> I talked to I9 this weekend at the Expo here in Georgia. They said they were close to being finished with another run of the 32 spoke wheels. Apparently they have been very popular. I'm still waiting as well.


Well what do you know, I came home to a phone call saying my wheels came in today!!!!


----------



## dannynoonan (Jul 4, 2011)

Pics or you're a liar!


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

turbolsvt said:


> Well what do you know, I came home to a phone call saying my wheels came in today!!!!


I'm jealous!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jake said mine are 3 weeks away, yea let's see what your money paid for!! Picts please!!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's the innards... I'm swapping out the XX1 driver for a standard one so I can run my Torches on a single speed.

Check out the new springs, bearings, pawls... a lot of new stuff going on here.










For reference, the old design:


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

Just talk to my LBS...mine should be here next week!  Too bad my Ripley is no where in site


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

So the old pawl system used a leaf spring, and the new a coil?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> So the old pawl system used a leaf spring, and the new a coil?


Yes, the old system had a leaf spring held in place with a small allen bolt.

The new spring is coil and captured.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone else get their wheels yet? I'm still waiting. Starting to get itchy.


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

jc280 said:


> Anyone else get their wheels yet? I'm still waiting. Starting to get itchy.


Placed my order last Friday. Lbs said they'll be here next. No bike to put them on  still waiting for Ripley.


----------



## turbolsvt (Oct 12, 2010)

jc280 said:


> Anyone else get their wheels yet? I'm still waiting. Starting to get itchy.


I received mine 2 weeks ago!


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

mcgong said:


> Placed my order last Friday. Lbs said they'll be here next. No bike to put them on  still waiting for Ripley.


You won't have too wait too much longer. Great bike. Did you order the trail or AM?


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

mazspeed said:


> You won't have too wait too much longer. Great bike. Did you order the trail or AM?


Ordered 32 hole. Is that AM? Just red hub and spokes.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

mcgong said:


> Ordered 32 hole. Is that AM? Just red hub and spokes.


It could be either CC or AM.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

I hope mine show up this week. Ready for a wide rim.


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

Wohoo! Mine just came in. Got a message from my LBS. Too bad I'm stuck in training all week and can go see them. Now just need to get my Ripley....6 more days!!


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

mazspeed said:


> It could be either CC or AM.


I go the new Trail Rim. Don't think there is a CC or AM flavor.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Im gonna wait till they release their new AM, or Enduro line before I jump on the trail rim.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

mcgong said:


> I go the new Trail Rim. Don't think there is a CC or AM flavor.


I called, they do have them, or are building them in both AL and Carbon with the new spokes and hubs. So they told me.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

Got my wheels today. They look fantastic! I can't seem to get my tires to air up but hey the wheels look good!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

jc280 said:


> Got my wheels today. They look fantastic! I can't seem to get my tires to air up but hey the wheels look good!


You cant get away that easy. Post a pic, for us bike nerds.


----------



## dannynoonan (Jul 4, 2011)

They have a set of all black at the local shop. Love to pick up a set after I see a few ride reports.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> You cant get away that easy. Post a pic, for us bike nerds.


+1


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

Here are a few pictures. Finally got the front tire aired up. Letting the back set over night with tube in. Little more difficult to air up vs my old Stan's. They look awesome!


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

Very slick. That red is really nice. Are those their new carbon 32?


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

No carbon here. A little too much money for those and I wanted the slightly wider internal width the alloy version provides.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

What do you have going on in the rear, is there a cassette there? I see the derail, but do cassette.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

There was a little mix up with my order. My XD driver will be here next week. Try as I may I can't get the XX1 cassette on the standard free hub. Might try a hammer.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

My Torch Lefty 29er wheel-set on the way!!! Yea, have them Monday!!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Sweet, I gonna hold out just a bit and see what they do with their All Mountain and Enduro rims.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> Sweet, I gonna hold out just a bit and see what they do with their All Mountain and Enduro rims.


Soon... I hope.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys how have your torch hubs been holding up? Just curious on the reliability or any issues encountered so far.


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

Here are my wheels. Does anyone else have the issue when you take your rear wheel off, the cassette body and the freehub body come off too? Really annoying the way they redesigned it. I am using 142mm in the rear.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just got mine, its a lefty 29er set. While I was waiting 8 weeks for them, I decided to go with The Ripley like you. I have a unused Lefty Torch wheelset on ebay if anyone wants them. They would look good on a Ti frame or black. Silver rims with purple hubs and spokes.

So now waiting for the Ripley in black/green I will buy a new set of i9 wheels, but I do not like to here that the end caps come off when removing the wheel!!

I would love to know how do you like the Ripley?


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

dgw7000 said:


> I would love to know how do you like the Ripley?


Dgw7000,

Here is my ride report http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/my-ripley-848025.html

Bike is awesome and so smooth with the I9s.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

New pink Torches on silver rims... 32 spokes and single speed specific.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you thought about using a Hadley 10mm thru axle or DT Swiss? I like the Hadley lite and stiff. Man I thought the purple was bright!! Is that Endless Cog in colors now?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Have you thought about using a Hadley 10mm thru axle or DT Swiss? I like the Hadley lite and stiff. Man I thought the purple was bright!! Is that Endless Cog in colors now?


Nah, the aluminum frame is plenty stiff.

Endless Cogs and Fibonacci spacer kits are now available in all the Industry Niner colors.

Endless Bike Company | Products


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

You may like Twenty6 stuff, some of the best pedals and stems made!! In all colors. Made in USA.


----------



## mtnzj (Mar 13, 2009)

New I9 Enduro, Ultralight, and Gravity spotted at Sea Otter...
Mtbr.com Live Blog: 2013 Sea Otter Classic | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

mtnzj said:


> New I9 Enduro, Ultralight, and Gravity spotted at Sea Otter...
> Mtbr.com Live Blog: 2013 Sea Otter Classic | Mountain Bike Review
> View attachment 791880


Dam glad I waited. 30mm wide is wide! However Syntace has them beat at 40mm rim! I wonder if the new Enduro model will be using torch hubs?

Syntace

By the way how are your torch hubs holding up? I havent heard from any of you guys on that yet. Im just curious!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> Dam glad I waited. 30mm wide is wide! However Syntace has them beat at 40mm rim! I wonder if the new Enduro model will be using torch hubs?
> 
> Syntace
> 
> By the way how are your torch hubs holding up? I havent heard from any of you guys on that yet. Im just curious!


I believe the Gravity will be even wider than the Enduro... don't quote me.

Holing up just fine, but how many rides? No idea.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've built two sets of the Torch Classic rear hubs so far. I'm impressed by them. Both were heavier than claimed, but still much lighter than Kings, and the freehub has less drag when coasting. There's a video of the sound on the Southern Wheelworks FB page.

Cool touch, that you'll never see haha.






Torch Classic rear, Hope front, DT Comps, alloy nipples, Arch EX 29er rims. About 1830g, can't remember exact weight off the top of my head.


Torch Classic rear, Hope front, DT Revolutions, alloy nipples, Light-Bicycle narrow carbon 29er rims. 1557g.


----------



## mtnzj (Mar 13, 2009)

dgaddis1 said:


> I've built two sets of the Torch Classic rear hubs so far. I'm impressed by them. Both were heavier than claimed, but still much lighter than Kings, and the freehub has less drag when coasting. There's a video of the sound on the Southern Wheelworks FB page.
> 
> Torch Classic rear, Hope front, DT Comps, alloy nipples, Arch EX 29er rims. About 1830g, can't remember exact weight off the top of my head.
> 
> Torch Classic rear, Hope front, DT Revolutions, alloy nipples, Light-Bicycle narrow carbon 29er rims. 1557g.


I'm curious why both the wheel sets were spec'd with Hope fronts instead of matching I9s?


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

mtnzj said:


> I'm curious why both the wheel sets were spec'd with Hope fronts instead of matching I9s?


The Hope front hub is only a little heavier, but a good bit less expensive. And it's a nice hub too.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone have details on the Enduro rim profile? Will they be a Flow replacement strength wise?



teamdicky said:


> Soon... I hope.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

More info from BikeRumor
SOC13: Industry Nine Adds Torch Road Bike Wheels, Broader Mountain Bike Lineup - Bike Rumor

Gravity has a 28.5mm internal width.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

AOK said:


> More info from BikeRumor
> SOC13: Industry Nine Adds Torch Road Bike Wheels, Broader Mountain Bike Lineup - Bike Rumor
> 
> Gravity has a 28.5mm internal width.


The enduro wheelset is only about 100 grams heavier than the trail plus its wider. That seems to be my ticket since Im tall and pushing 200 pounds without camel-back. From what I have read the trail only has 220lbs weight limit.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay guys rbikes now has the new enduros available to purchase. I am in a frenzy and cant decide between the enduro or trail. Im leaning towards the enduro since im 200lbs without camel back and approaching the 220lbs weight limit of the trail rims. The new Enduro rims are rated at 250lbs. 

I ride a 26er stumpy fsr 2012. I mainly ride in Southeast Wyoming, and northern Colorado. Any suggestions? I have trashed wheels in the past so I want something bomber. The enduro is only about 100 grams heavier, but not sure if it would be overkill.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

stumpynerd said:


> Okay guys rbikes now has the new enduros available to purchase. I am in a frenzy and cant decide between the enduro or trail. Im leaning towards the enduro since im 200lbs without camel back and approaching the 220lbs weight limit of the trail rims. The new Enduro rims are rated at 250lbs.
> 
> I ride a 26er stumpy fsr 2012. I mainly ride in Southeast Wyoming, and northern Colorado. Any suggestions? I have trashed wheels in the past so I want something bomber. The enduro is only about 100 grams heavier, but not sure if it would be overkill.


Well I bit the bullet and got the trails instead for my stumpy. I think the enduro would have been a bit overkill. I went with all black torch trails. Hopefully they arrive here soon!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Dam its going to be 3 to 4 weeks before my i9 wheels are built and shipped.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

It will be worth the wait, I just ordered another set for my new Ibis Ripley. i9 just hired more wheel builders to keep up with demand.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice thanks for the update. So have you had to true up the rim after a few rides on the i9s and how long have they stayed straight? By the way how many spare spokes came with your wheels?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The 1st set was a lefty set, while I was waiting for the wheels to arrive I changed my mind on what bike frame I was getting. The wheels just went back today in exchange for the new set. I had them for a few weeks just sitting here and drooling over them, I almost just keep them since I do have to other bikes with lefty's on them. It was very hard not to ride them, but now I will have my dream wheelset on my dream Ripley 29er.

The Ripley is black carbon with green graphics, the new i9 will be black xc rims, silver hubs, green spokes with 2 silver spokes at valve stems. Should be a sick bike. If you want extra spokes it is now an upcharge, you must ask for them. I did and they sent 6 extra.

When I was drooling and playing with the rear i9 wheel, the hub it spins so smooth with low drag. The ratchet system is very fine with a quality feel to it.

I have another wheelset DT Swiss 240 that I love but has much more drag than the new Torch set, the ratchet system on DT swiss with 36 tooth upgrade feels primitive compared to i9. Hadley is my other rear wheel, only bad thing about Hadley is the weight of hub. I here they have now addressed that concern, there new hubs are as light as Chris King. My gut tells me the i9 will be the best of the bunch, I will see!! I will post some picts of Ripley with the new i9's as soon as possible.


----------



## Hard2Catch (May 19, 2011)

I am also around 200lbs doing a fair bit of jumps/drops. I just didn't feel comfortable with the Trail Rims' 220 limit. So I was in the same situation and opted for the Trail 32 with Flow EX rims.

This Friday will be 4 weeks wait for me by the way. I hope they come in soon.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Push the limits!!*

I am a firm beleiver of being a weight watcher as it relates to rotational weight. That said, I am very much pushing the limits on the new trail wheelset, but cannot look past the weight and width offered so I went for it. I happen to be, let's say gentle, on wheels as I ride with a lot of finesse as it relates to navigating rocks and drops. Anyway, these haven't been exposed to the dirt yet, but will very soon!! And only a 3 business day wait for them too.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

goodoljake said:


> I am a firm beleiver of being a weight watcher as it relates to rotational weight. That said, I am very much pushing the limits on the new trail wheelset, but cannot look past the weight and width offered so I went for it. I happen to be, let's say gentle, on wheels as I ride with a lot of finesse as it relates to navigating rocks and drops. Anyway, these haven't been exposed to the dirt yet, but will very soon!! And only a 3 business day wait for them too.


Dam those look sweet. I went all ganster black too, for my i9 trails. But it will be a few weeks before I get them according to i9.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey goodoljake, can you post a review after your first trail ride on your i9s?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

stumpynerd said:


> Hey goodoljake, can you post a review after your first trail ride on your i9s?


for sure!


----------



## Hard2Catch (May 19, 2011)

Jake how did you manage a 3 day wait? That's awesome!
How do you like the wheels?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Hard2Catch said:


> Jake how did you manage a 3 day wait? That's awesome!
> How do you like the wheels?


Pro Bike Supply, Newport Beach, CA. Ask for Jayson or Mark.

The wheels are sick! Much better looking than any pictures I found. They weighed in at 1620 grams with tape installed, no skewers.

What I ordered was a "stock" set of wheels and it was my understanding that I9 shipped some preconfigured sets to a very select set of folks. They ordered them and got them in three business days for me.

I want to say The Path Bike Shop in Tustin, CA. had a set or two on hand also. Neil or Brandy can help.

Good luck!!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, first ride report, but it was a short one. 10 miles, 2000 ft. and mostly fire trail with a little Single Track. Nothing technical. Anyway, the wheels are fast, stiff, and sound like a swarm of bees chasing me. Considering the short time I have so far I am digging them. One item I noticed was the freehub actually slipped under torque for the first few minutes. I've had this happen on Sun Ringle also as the assembly of the hub and teeth actually aren't torqued as much as needed. Basically it was like I was tightening a nut down and once secure it stayed the rest of the time. I am not at all worried as again I have had this occur on other new wheelsets.

In the event the wheels do let me down at some point I'll be back to offer details. Otherwise I think I'll focus more on my riding and saving some cash for another set!


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally received my wheels after a 6 week wait. No rides yet, but they sure look great!

The rear hub definitely has less drag than the old design. It is not quite as free-spinning as my DT hubs, but close.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I decided to cancel the Ibis Ripley, I was able to get the frame I really wanted with no wait. Rocky Mountain Element 999, so called Jake and told them to change green spokes to red spokes, 32 hole. Well there on the way but there 24 hole, I don't know if they will hold up but Jake say's they will. My weight 200lbs.

You guy's with 24 hole sets how are they holding up? Any problems with flex in turns, or sticks getting caught in spokes. I think they maybe low or out of 32 hole rims, this is the only reason I can think of for sending me 24 hole set.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> I think they maybe low or out of 32 hole rims, this is the only reason I can think of for sending me 24 hole set.


FWIW, the reason given for why I had to wait 6 weeks for my 32 hole wheels as that they had run out of rims and were waiting on a new shipment. So presumably I9 just got a new batch of 32 hole rims in the past few weeks.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

One quick note, i9 has been great with customer service and working with me with all my changes. They also said I can send them back for the 32 hole if I like. I may just do that !!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Im still waiting. Its only been about 2 weeks. I guess I could post a before then after pic. 

Lost in the Wyoming trees without my I9s.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just laced a set of Crest rims up to the Torch Classic hubs. Standard build: DT Comps, alloy nipples, 32x3 lacing. 1,626g.

I really like these hubs! The rears are coming in heavier than the claimed weight by a little. The QR axle weighs in about 274g, the 142x12 is 279g. The claimed weights are listed as being between 248g-268g depending on configuration. The front weighted in at 155g, right at the claimed weight. Haven't had a chance to build the SS rear yet.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Dam those are sexy.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone with a Torch wheelset that has converted to XX1, I could use your 10sp freehub! PM me.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Tick, tock. Still waiting on my I9s.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

*Well Worth The Wait*

Not intended to tease you, but to let you know your patience will come with reward. I truly am stoked with these wheels and am considering tapping the credit card for a second set.


----------



## Hard2Catch (May 19, 2011)

My wheelset took 6 weeks flat to arrive.
Hang in there!


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Do. Want.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Alright well I just got my tracking number for my package. My I9s should be here by the end of the week! 

Will give you guys a full detailed ride report and pics for all you bike nerds.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Anybody got any ride report updates on their new I9s?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine came in, I just built my bike up. These wheels in person are stunning !!! One ride so far, they really accelerate fast. The engagement can be felt over my Hadley hub when backpedaling over technical area. They are only 24 hole but feel very stiff and I weight 208 lbs.

They freewheel pretty good with low drag, the finish on the hubs are not as polished as I would like. Some of the red spokes have anodizing spots that are silver, I just put some red paint to cover it. Just pointing this out, put all ok for me. I love the look of the mat black rim color with the red and gray graphics very nice. 

I will ride them for a few weeks and report back, so far I like them!!!


----------



## changingleaf (Apr 2, 2010)

I built myself a set of wheels with Torch hubs and Crest 28h rims and have been riding them in all conditions for over a month, including 4 races. The hubs work perfect and they build a solid wheelset that stays true. With the Crest 28h rims mine cam in at 1505 grams with tape and valve. The Arch EX is a great choice for a tougher rim.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice, cant wait to get my all black trails dirty.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would go with i9 rims over the Arch EX, they are lighter and wider. I guess if your building your own that is not an option. I have a friend that just got a pair i9 32 hole with Arch EX he loves them on his Epic 29er, he also does some jumping without a problem.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I went with the Trail Rim all black wheels. I was going to go the the classic hub route with arch ex however I wanted a wider rim. I am a little worried about getting I9 spokes if one breaks however. From what I9 told me the spokes are thicker for the new generation of I9s. 

Last thing Im a little worried about is taking them into a shop for truing and checking spoke tension after the end of the season. Just don't want my local shop to f them up.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you guys think the Aluminum spokes on the Torch wheels will be more prone to shearing/breaking from rocks and debris than a regular steel spoke? I've read on their site that the spokes are as strong as a regular steel one but I'm guessing that is for tension purposes and not from an impact from a rock or something?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

bncrshr77 said:


> Do you guys think the Aluminum spokes on the Torch wheels will be more prone to shearing/breaking from rocks and debris than a regular steel spoke? I've read on their site that the spokes are as strong as a regular steel one but I'm guessing that is for tension purposes and not from an impact from a rock or something?


I have used 2 I9 wheelsets for over 5 years now, and I have not bent/damaged a spoke yet.

One set was used almost exclusively in a bike park/shuttling, the other wheelset used on typical Vancouver/north shore style riding.

You will not have issues shearing in comparison to a regular spoke.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I mosty ride trails that are rocky as hell. 2 yrs ago I sheared a DT aerolite spoke and it shot up through my rim tape and was sticking out of my tire. Made for a heck of a mess. Don't want that again!


----------



## Davidg531 (Feb 21, 2013)

How do these compare to the i9 ultra lite wheels? Are these better? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

So I've got it narrowed down to the new torch hub and either the trail 29 rim or Enduro 29 rim, both in 32 spoke. I'm 170 lbs and a max of 200 with all gear. Wheels are for my tallboy. Long rides in the back country and most of the trails will be pretty rough. I run 2.25 Ardents tubeless. Thoughts?


----------



## ric-the-mountainbike (Jun 28, 2012)

Go with the enduro. The extra width is great, it'll give those tires a great foot print and the the increased durability allows you to focus on having fun and not worrying about your gear on those long rough days out in the middle of nowhere. I've been running the gravity 29's for a few months and they've held up to a lot of abuse in pisgah without a hint of trouble. The trail's are great too, but I personally prefer durability over light weight on a trail bike.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! I talked with one of the guys at I9 and he pretty much recommended the same thing. He figured the trails would most likely be fine but for the small weight penalty there's no good reason to take the chance. I'm no Sounds like I'll be ordering up a set of I9 Enduros pretty soon!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm running Torch 24 spoke trail rear wheel at this time, waiting for my 2014 Fox CTD 120mm 29er fork to come in. Lefty on front now, it's just killing me not to have the new Torch wheel on my bike. I didn't think this 24 hole wheel would be this good, but it is !!

I know it's only been 2 ride's so far, but this wheel kick's A""". The bike just takes off from a stop , it's really noticeable . I weigh 208 lbs, so far perfectly true. I think there's something special about the 24 hole setup, maybe the lacing or hub & rim design. Maybe the light weight. Anybody on the fence about i9, don't think just get them !!


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

DGW7000... What kind of trails do you ride most of the time? A bunch of the trails I ride are actually hiking trails so tons of rocks, 1-2 ft drops, etc. Not sure I want to chance it with the trail rims when the enduros aren't much heavier?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I ride East Coast rocks yes, but not too many 2 foot drops. I have a Rocky Mountain Element 999 RSL 29er this bike is going to just make me faster. Most of the trails around here are XC. My other bike was up single speed hardtail, Hadley hubs and Pacenti TL 28 rims. The suspension on the Rocky is absorbing alot of the hits, and like I said only a few rides so far. Remember rotational weight on 29er wheels is felt, I'm also running Maxxis Igniter 2.1 tires at 574 grams very light. Great tires for their size. I know it's a tough call !!!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

According to UPS my I9 trails will be here today or tomorrow. Cant wait to beat the hell out of them.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys, did your tires contact patch increase much when compared to your stock rims? It would be cool to see an comparison photo of tires mounted on stock, then i9s rims.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Alright just received my I9 trails. Sorry no pics yet, I cant seem to find my camera cord. Well anyways, there 2mm wider than my stock rims. First thing I noticed was the super thick spokes after pulling them out of the box. Gone are my worries about breaking one of those spokes. 

No trail time yet, well be posting results soon.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

One minor gripe is no USA flag on the wheels or hubs. Was expecting to see an made in America or USA flag on there.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just ordered the torch hubs laced to their enduro rims in all black! I weigh 172ish dry and up to 200ish fully loaded. The wheels will be on my tallboy and used for endurance riding/bikepacking. Went with the enduros so I would have zero worries about my wheel set on long races!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Good choice. I put my first ride on my I9 trails this weekend. Super stiff, spins up fast, and the engagement is extreme. One tiny movement of the pedal and the hub engages. First immediate change I noticed was ability to stay in a higher gear longer, easier to manual, stiffness. Spokes are super thick and stout. I did hear a ding on the trail from a big rock, no issues yet. One thing that Im disappointed is no service manual was included in box. More ride details to follow in the next few weeks with pics.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome! I was worried about the aluminum spokes at first but I think with the increased thickness for the torch series they will be good to go!


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

*Which Torch wheel?*

Ok guys. Here's my trail. Will the I9 torch wheels handle this and not taco on me? My Arch Ex wheels feel pretty good and safe going thru this stuff but I would like the quicker engagement of the I9s. Bling factor would be nice also:thumbsup: I weight 170 without gear. Also, why are some of you that are close to the weight limit of the torch 24 not going to the 32 spoke wheel? Seems there isn't much of a weight difference.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm about 170 also but will be closer to 200 when me and the bike are fully loaded for bike packing. I will be riding rough, rocky trails for the most part. I had a few chats with the I9 guys and for my loaded weight he recomended that I go with their Enduro rims for peace of mind. He did say say that the trail 32 would most likely be just fine though.


----------



## crlavoie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm the same weight and have been riding my Torch 24's extensively on the same if not worse terrain and they have been flawless FWIW. I was a bit tentative at first but don't even think about them now.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

HouseNotes said:


> Ok guys. Here's my trail. Will the I9 torch wheels handle this and not taco on me? My Arch Ex wheels feel pretty good and safe going thru this stuff but I would like the quicker engagement of the I9s. Bling factor would be nice also:thumbsup: I weight 170 without gear. Also, why are some of you that are close to the weight limit of the torch 24 not going to the 32 spoke wheel? Seems there isn't much of a weight difference.


You could always get the Torch Classic hubs laced up to the Arch EX rims with standard spokes.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Housenotes I would go with the 32 hole trails. Im about 190lbs and have been riding my i9s for about a week in Wyoming. Will post pics, and results soon. 

I got my first nick on my i9s by the way! I was going down a steep rocky/shale section and I heard a piece of shale nick my rim & spoke. No issues, just a nick, but the ding was kinda loud when the rock hit!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

I ordered a set of trail 32 spoke 26 inch rims today with blue hubs and blue spokes. I ride aggressively but I am not dropping of big drops etc. My weight is 182. They will be going on an Ibis HD-R. I will post some pics when they arrive.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Crlavoie: Why the 24 spoke and not the 32. Can't seem to get my mind around the reason to go 24. Also seems if I ever wanted to sell them more riders would want the 32 spoke hubs. I do think the 24 look badass though:thumbsup:


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Dgaddis1: Thought about that since I think the Arch EX are great rims BUT, the cost of the i9 hubs, new spokes, and my LBS Labor puts this idea close enough to the cost of the torch wheels. Plus I like the Bling factor of the I9 spokes


----------



## crlavoie (Nov 10, 2010)

HouseNotes said:


> Crlavoie: Why the 24 spoke and not the 32. Can't seem to get my mind around the reason to go 24. Also seems if I ever wanted to sell them more riders would want the 32 spoke hubs. I do think the 24 look badass though:thumbsup:


Well, I could make something up about rotational weight or acceleration but the fact is that they looked really bad ass and I was able to get them less than a week after they were announced. That and I was trying to stay close in weight to my Haven Carbons. I talked with my LBS and i9 and both were confident that the 24 would be plenty strong. I've got a few different sets of wheels and thought I would be swapping these out more often but so far they have been bomber. For a 170 lbs rider, they are really quite capable.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone know the lead time for the torch wheels with a custom color (not red or black)?


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

HouseNotes said:


> Dgaddis1: Thought about that since I think the Arch EX are great rims BUT, the cost of the i9 hubs, new spokes, and my LBS Labor puts this idea close enough to the cost of the torch wheels. Plus I like the Bling factor of the I9 spokes


Some wheel builders don't charge labor if you buy the parts through them. From me Arch EXs, DT Comp spokes w/alloy nipples and Torch hubs are just over $900 before shipping and/or tax. But yeah if ya want colored spokes, gotta go through I9.


----------



## tobyrider (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking for input: 155lbs xc racer debating between 29" 24h or 32h w/crest. Which config is lighter? Any suggestion/input? Thanks,


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

tobyrider said:


> Looking for input: 155lbs xc racer debating between 29" 24h or 32h w/crest. Which config is lighter? Any suggestion/input? Thanks,


you are definitely a candidate for the 24 hole, but I am not a fan of Stan's rims in any way. Therefore I recommend the Torch 24 Wheelset.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

goodoljake said:


> you are definitely a candidate for the 24 hole, but I am not a fan of Stan's rims in any way. Therefore I recommend the Torch 24 Wheelset.


The problem, IMO, with 24H wheels (any of them, not just I9s) is the limited availability of rims. If you taco a wheel and need a new rim your options are extremely limited.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

dgaddis1 said:


> The problem, IMO, with 24H wheels (any of them, not just I9s) is the limited availability of rims. If you taco a wheel and need a new rim your options are extremely limited.


i hear you. i am all over the torch trails (32 hole) in fact i have two sets already. I love them.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Well still thrashin my new torch trail wheels here in Wyoming & Northern Colorado. I have a few nicks on my rims and spokes from rocks but no issues. My buddy who has Chris kings is jealous. I could barely hear his hub when we were riding down a fireroad to the trail head. I plan on giving a full detailed report with pics mid to late summer compared to my stock wheelset.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

My rear wheel is on it's way back from i9, 24 hole trail. I removed the wheel to replace the rotor I found the cassette loose. After inspection found inner bearing exploded, i9 repaired and is on it's way back 1 day after getting it. There is a spacer problem, too thin in spec. When you crank down on your thru axle in some cases puts too much pressure on inner bearing. The fix is slightly thicker spacer's, I also felt some shifting issues as a result of this condition. i9 customer service was excellent !!! 
Hope floating rotors go well with the i9"s, the red matches perfect.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hum havent had that issue with my bike or seen that issue yet on the forums. Cant wait to crack open my hub this winter. Still waiting on I9 to release their detailed service manual.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

stumpynerd said:


> Chris kings is jealous.


 But the I9 internals are no comparison.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys know if there is a waiting list/low supply for torch spokes? I just need to order a couple spare black spokes.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

They had the spokes in stock when I ordered my wheels. That was a month ago though.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I noticed that I9 has different spoke depending on which side of the wheel they are on. Whats the difference, is it length?


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just ordered a set of the 29er Torches yesterday. I was told 3 to 4 weeks. I weight 175 to 180 so I did not opt to go with 32 spokes.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey tommy did you order extra spokes as well? Make you get a few especially for the drive side.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

stumpynerd said:


> Hey tommy did you order extra spokes as well? Make you get a few especially for the drive side.


Oh yea, I did order a few extra. I always have spare spokes. I have run into issues with my Rovals, and my Enve's with shops not having spokes, or breaking a spoke and being out of luck.

although, I have been riding a loaner pair of the the I9's that I ordered and those spokes are no joke!


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I read through the thread but am still a bit confused on the following topic: Are the new rims carbon or no? I looked on the rbikes.com website (and the i9) but can't figure out if they are carbon or not. However, on the following site (http://lesyables.over-blog.com/review-of-industry-nine's-torch-trail-carbon-29er-wheelset) the picture clearly shows "Trail Carbon".

I'm interested in the carbon rims, but just not sure where to order from . . . . I guess I could call the i9 folks, but living out of the country, skype calls tend to be pretty bad quality. Thanks in advance for any guidance!!!!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

cecald said:


> Hey guys, I read through the thread but am still a bit confused on the following topic: Are the new rims carbon or no? I looked on the rbikes.com website (and the i9) but can't figure out if they are carbon or not. However, on the following site (http://lesyables.over-blog.com/review-of-industry-nine's-torch-trail-carbon-29er-wheelset) the picture clearly shows "Trail Carbon".
> 
> I'm interested in the carbon rims, but just not sure where to order from . . . . I guess I could call the i9 folks, but living out of the country, skype calls tend to be pretty bad quality. Thanks in advance for any guidance!!!!


The I9 rims are aluminum, but they have a carbon option that uses Reynolds carbon rims.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

dgaddis1 said:


> The I9 rims are aluminum, but they have a carbon option that uses Reynolds carbon rims.


I had Wheelbuilders.com build up the Torch/ENVE set as I didn't know of the Reynolds option at the time. I do like the Torch's, however I think they're louder that my old I9's. That could be in part because of the carbon rim, I dunno.


----------



## singapore-saki (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone have difficulty setting the Torch wheel set up tubeless? I'm having a difficult time trying to air up a set of TLR Hans Dampf and RaRa. The tires seem to be "more loose" on the rim as compared to my Flow EX's. I've never had an issue setting up a Stan's wheel set with just a floor pump. 

Was thinking of applying another round of tape over the i9 tape to help with the setup. 

Any thoughts or experiences with tubeless setup of this wheel set greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

singapore-saki said:


> Anyone have difficulty setting the Torch wheel set up tubeless? I'm having a difficult time trying to air up a set of TLR Hans Dampf and RaRa. The tires seem to be "more loose" on the rim as compared to my Flow EX's. I've never had an issue setting up a Stan's wheel set with just a floor pump.
> 
> Was thinking of applying another round of tape over the i9 tape to help with the setup.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences with tubeless setup of this wheel set greatly appreciated.


I have the same tires on my Torch wheels... Didn't have a problem setting up tubeless...


----------



## singapore-saki (Jan 30, 2011)

After several cardio workouts trying to use my floor pump and all the various techniques to seat these tires I bit the bullet and took them over to a friend who has a high volume air compressor. 5 minutes and done. Let them sit a few hours and deflated and added sealant. Pumped right back up with a floor pump. 
Ready to ride!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Just put my Torches through hell, bombing an unrelentingly rocky, high speed downhill track running about 20 and 22 lbs of air. They are so freakin' stiff. 

Loving them!


----------



## don_o (Jun 28, 2004)

singapore-saki said:


> Anyone have difficulty setting the Torch wheel set up tubeless? I'm having a difficult time trying to air up a set of TLR Hans Dampf and RaRa. The tires seem to be "more loose" on the rim as compared to my Flow EX's. I've never had an issue setting up a Stan's wheel set with just a floor pump.
> 
> Was thinking of applying another round of tape over the i9 tape to help with the setup.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences with tubeless setup of this wheel set greatly appreciated.


I also had a horrible time getting Nobby Nics to setup tubeless with my new Torches. I resorted to getting the bead to set with a tube, then removing it. With the bead set on one side of the rim I was able to get them setup.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

singapore-saki said:


> Anyone have difficulty setting the Torch wheel set up tubeless? I'm having a difficult time trying to air up a set of TLR Hans Dampf and RaRa. The tires seem to be "more loose" on the rim as compared to my Flow EX's. I've never had an issue setting up a Stan's wheel set with just a floor pump.
> 
> Was thinking of applying another round of tape over the i9 tape to help with the setup.
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences with tubeless setup of this wheel set greatly appreciated.


Just recieved my I9 Torch wheels last week. Mounted Hans Damph 2.35 in the front and Knobby Nick 2.25 rear. Absolutely no issues. Mounted instantly. This was my first set of tubeless wheels. We used Orange Sealant. The wheels roll really nice and feel light. They look amazing. Great attention to detail and sound great too.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got the new I9 Enduro 29 wheel set and the wheels are not carbon. I went with the I9 torch hub and the I9 enduro rim. The link you posted does say that I9 teamed up with reynolds carbon for the wheels so I guess maybe they have something newer that the ones I got?


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a pic of my new wheels. Excellent quality. They really make the bike look bling. Super light feel and the tires filled with air very easy.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Great looking bike. Give us a ride report with the new wheels.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

dgw7000 said:


> My rear wheel is on it's way back from i9, 24 hole trail. I removed the wheel to replace the rotor I found the cassette loose. After inspection found inner bearing exploded, i9 repaired and is on it's way back 1 day after getting it. There is a spacer problem, too thin in spec. When you crank down on your thru axle in some cases puts too much pressure on inner bearing. The fix is slightly thicker spacer's, I also felt some shifting issues as a result of this condition. i9 customer service was excellent !!!
> Hope floating rotors go well with the i9"s, the red matches perfect.


I too have the exact same issue. New hub with maybe 10 rides and the inner bearing has exploded. I have 3 Chris King wheelsets and NEVER a single problem EVER. First I9 hub (because Chris King does not have XX1) and not impressed at all. So far expensive cheap junk. Not happy at all.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am still waiting for mine to get here. Ordered over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## singapore-saki (Jan 30, 2011)

@ Epiphreddy 
Is your wheel set same as dgw7000 (24 hole trail)? I have a set of the 32 hole trails but have not ridden them yet. 

Wondering if this issue is widespread or confined to specific hub i.e. 24 hole.

Anyone have other info:
How to tell if there is an issue before riding/damaging bearing? Any dimensional numbers available for these spacers to determine good vs bad?


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

What a new bearing? Are yours under warranty? To make matters worse they do not have instructions/illustrations on their website yet because they are still "working on it". They are selling these hubs with no maintenance procedures available. I was a little uncomfortable buying these hubs and now I am very uncomfortable!


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

mcgong said:


> Here are my wheels. Does anyone else have the issue when you take your rear wheel off, the cassette body and the freehub body come off too? Really annoying the way they redesigned it. I am using 142mm in the rear.


ooooh yes - I know that problem very well :-(
YouTube

Thier reply to me:
"With regards to the freehub body coming off during cassette removal, we designed the freehub to be easily removable for service, which is why it came off easily. After feedback from Dealers and Customers, who felt it came off too easily, We made a running change in the axle to make it harder to remove."
I received a new axle and end-caps and this seems to have resolved the issue
Contact I9 and request a warranty replacement axle and end-caps


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

bncrshr77 said:


> Do you guys think the Aluminum spokes on the Torch wheels will be more prone to shearing/breaking from rocks and debris than a regular steel spoke? I've read on their site that the spokes are as strong as a regular steel one but I'm guessing that is for tension purposes and not from an impact from a rock or something?


I broke 2 spokes and bent 1 within the first 2 weeks, wheels exhibited significant detensioning which possibly resulted in other spokes getting overloaded and breaking.
You should expect spokes to detension and some to become rattling-loose after initial use, so ensure to get them retensioned asap.
Apparently after re-tension, they behave much better, but I'll wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

dgw7000 said:


> My rear wheel is on it's way back from i9, 24 hole trail. I removed the wheel to replace the rotor I found the cassette loose. After inspection found inner bearing exploded, i9 repaired and is on it's way back 1 day after getting it. There is a spacer problem, too thin in spec. When you crank down on your thru axle in some cases puts too much pressure on inner bearing. The fix is slightly thicker spacer's, I also felt some shifting issues as a result of this condition. i9 customer service was excellent !!!
> Hope floating rotors go well with the i9"s, the red matches perfect.


My freehub bearings (mostly the one beneath the pawls) are now giving problems after only a few weeks use - could be the same root cause as your issue?
Any idea what thickness the new spacer is?
I'd like to contact I9 to request this new/updated spacer
Thanks


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

don_o said:


> I also had a horrible time getting Nobby Nics to setup tubeless with my new Torches. I resorted to getting the bead to set with a tube, then removing it. With the bead set on one side of the rim I was able to get them setup.


I used this idea too, if it's a new tyre, pop a tube in, inflate to about 40psi, leave it overnight, and the tyre will be in a better 'shape' to fit it tubeless once it has time to settle in to the rim and regain it's shape


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

epiphreddy said:


> What a new bearing? Are yours under warranty? To make matters worse they do not have instructions/illustrations on their website yet because they are still "working on it". They are selling these hubs with no maintenance procedures available. I was a little uncomfortable buying these hubs and now I am very uncomfortable!


I've had a LOT of bearing issues!
Straight out of the box brand new wheel rear hub bearing felt rough/worn.
Replaced them with brand new Enduro bearings, 1 week later in mostly dry conditions, bearings nearly seized! (inner freehub bearing now feeling rough too)

There must be some loading issue with the hub design that is compressing the bearings (both hub and freehub it seems) and wearing them out prematurely.
I'd be interested to hear from you guys with new wheels after a few weeks/months use, if you could test the bearings and see if they still feel smooth


----------



## changingleaf (Apr 2, 2010)

Industry Nine solved this problem right away. Only some customers had problems. 

I do not have the dimension of the original spacer but the new spacer is approximately 28.65mm. If you use a thru axle, which applies more force check the spacer or call I9 to see if yo have the new one.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Still testing my wheels, they have seen about 2 months of riding. So far I have had no issues with my wheels. I did break 2 spokes from a large stick, and was able to finish the ride. I was quite surprised how the wheel stayed pretty much true while missing 2 spokes for the rest of the ride. I havent had a chance to tear down the hubs for inspection yet. More results to follow.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

stumpynerd said:


> Still testing my wheels, they have seen about 2 months of riding. So far I have had no issues with my wheels. I did break 2 spokes from a large stick, and was able to finish the ride. I was quite surprised how the wheel stayed pretty much true while missing 2 spokes for the rest of the ride. I havent had a chance to tear down the hubs for inspection yet. More results to follow.


Those are some serious looking spokes. Glad to hear the wheel stayed close to true!! That's awesome.


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

*Spacer question*



changingleaf said:


> I do not have the dimension of the original spacer but the new spacer is approximately 28.65mm. If you use a thru axle, which applies more force check the spacer or call I9 to see if yo have the new one.


Can you clarify - where is this spacer located in the hub? I looked at the exploded view of the Torch hub from the PDF on their site but could not see a reference to it. Also - is 28.65mm the thickness dimension of the spacer, or the width dimension?
Thanks!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Vamaro you ever have issues with clearing rocks/logs with out a bash guard on your 1X11 setup?


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've had my Enduro29 wheels for about a month now. After my first 20 mile ride on the colorado trail I had a couple of spokes that you could literally wiggle around. I got the wheels re tensioned by my LBS and I haven't had an issue since. I just got done with 3 days of bikepacking on the Colorado trail and the wheels and hubs were absolutely solid. I'm 180 and was fully loaded with about 40 pounds of gear/food.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Cool, bncrshrr77 you ever ride any of the trails in Wyoming? PM me if you wanna check out some Wyoming singletrack.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Ditto on the positive experience, thus far. I have two sets 29er 32 hole trails. One with 300 miles and one with 200. No bearing issues, Very minor detensioning, and certainly no breakage. As far as size, let's say nobody ever challenged my claim to be a Clydesdale. BTW, I am going for a third set to complete the trifecta once I can afford it.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

singapore-saki said:


> @ Epiphreddy
> Is your wheel set same as dgw7000 (24 hole trail)? I have a set of the 32 hole trails but have not ridden them yet.
> 
> Wondering if this issue is widespread or confined to specific hub i.e. 24 hole.
> ...


Mine is a 32H Torch hub. I called I9 this morning and they are sending me two new Enduro bearings and a new different spacer. They told me there are a few incidents of this occurring. Hopefully this will solve the problem. I am pleased with their willingness (they clearly acknowledge there is a problem) to send the bearings and new revised space with just my phone call. I was VERY worried they would make me go through a local bikeshop (I bought online), and give serial number, etc. BUT NONE of that BS. They did exactly what I wanted.....sending out the repair parts straight to me. Let's be clear however, these bearings are a miniscule cost to them in comparison to what these hubs sell for.

Pleased with their customer service thus far!!!!


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

Contacted them today as well and they are sending me bearings for hub and freehub and the new spacer also, hopefully this will fix my issues


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys I started this thread awhile back regarding the new I9s. I almost have a complete review ready to post however I am waiting to hear back from their customer service regarding some major rear hub issues. Will update soon.


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks man, looking forward to hearing your experiences


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

I received my industry nines last week after a four week wait. After putting about 150 miles on them and competing in an eight hour endurance race, my report is they are amazing strong light and fast. I am very happy with the rims. As for the hubs, so far the hubs are amazing and after about 100 miles a really have gotten loud. I mean loud. I will report back in another few weeks after a couple more races and several hundred more miles


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

tommyg80 said:


> I received my industry nines last week after a four week wait. After putting about 150 miles on them and competing in an eight hour endurance race, my report is they are amazing strong light and fast. I am very happy with the rims. As for the hubs, so far the hubs are amazing and after about 100 miles a really have gotten loud. I mean loud. I will report back in another few weeks after a couple more races and several hundred more miles


I have about 300 miles on my Torches and haven't had any issues other than my friends won't ride with me because they're so damned loud! :madmax:

With the original hubs, I was told you could use a different grease that would quiet them down considerably.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

I went with the Torch 24 spokes and I looooove the sound. I have a set of Rovals with the dt350 ratchet system hubs and they are now louder than those.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

I9 uses dumonde tech freehub oil. it is pretty thin and i believe does not suppress the engagement noise much at all. i was told by a local shop that to quiet it down one could use dumonde tech liquid grease and it would suppress much of the noise. i haven't tried it though so don't take my word for it. i like the buzz though especially for blind corners on single track! here is the MFG site you can see both products: BICYCLE PRODUCTS « Dumonde Tech | Bicycle Chain Lube | Motorcycle Oil | Bike Lube | Chain Lubricant| Bicycle | Motorsports Oil | Racing Oil | Grease


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

Loud and proud.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Dethshed said:


> Contacted them today as well and they are sending me bearings for hub and freehub and the new spacer also, hopefully this will fix my issues


So all better, so far? self install or your LBS?


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

goodoljake said:


> So all better, so far? self install or your LBS?


How to install this week and I'll advise


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I9 uses petroleum based oil, if you like the sound than stick with it. Dumonde Tech freehub grease I have tried, it will really make freehub quiet. A low friction wide temp. range grease. I now use Hadley Teflon oil, this stuff is very slick. Much better protection than I9 oil, with all the great sound you love !!


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

Had my 29" Torch Trail 32H Wheels for about 5.5 months now, 1000 miles on them. Still holding up strong. I have Nobby Nics on them Tubeless and have only burped once. Taken them on shuttle runs, rock gardens, off 6 foot drops and no issues. I think the rim is very comparable to the old Flow rims. Spokes haven't loosened at all either. 

Going to rebuild the hub soon, but it still rolls smooth. Just preventative maintenance. I use Dumonde Tech Oil as mentioned above. 

Only thing I don't like about the wheels is wen I have the rear wheel off the bike (142mm), the freehub falls off with the cassette.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Contact i9 you need an upgrade, they will fill you in. I had the same thing but worse.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I havent heard anything back yet. Left them a vm and sent them an email regarding my rear hub issues.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would give them a call, faster service !!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Tried that and I got VM. Will try later today.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Any word yet on when the service manual is coming out for the new torch hubs?


----------



## sasquatch on 1206 (Aug 23, 2013)

Disclaimer: I live 20 minutes from I-9

I have had several sets of wheels from them and picked up a set for my trail bike for $500 used. Went by I-9 and they always are super quick to take care of walkins. I got new endcaps for both wheels. The rear was 12x142 and I got QRx135 and for the front I got 20mm and QR endcaps - the front had 15mm already so now I have the front covered in case I switch forks.
Loud/stiff = Oh Yeah!


----------



## honouredamongfoxes (Sep 4, 2013)

Guys, (and Dethshed):

My rear wheelset is back in the Asheville birthing room for the 2nd time.

Received my 29" Torch trail 24s in MARCH. Running 135 x 10 mm, and XX1 with I-9's driver. Hard-tail basically (MootoX YBB), weight 182, rooty fast trails, no real drops though.

Cracks in rear rim: many, on the drive side (note there are 16 spokes on one side, and 8 on the other). Little linear cracks extending in clock and counterclock direction maybe 1/4" out from the spoke holes. Wild loss of wheel stiffness after only 50 miles or less led to that discovery (I think it was essentially out of the box). I-9 promptly replaced rim and re-built.

Now, 450 miles later, same thing, rear again. PLUS, now there is free play in the rear hub. The spacer problem? Noticeable grinding rotation noise. Shop wrenches basically said I've got major problems to have such an issue with no unusual riding, low mileage. But my LBS shipped, and I-9 is cheerfully working it. Maybe a spacer fix, maybe bearings? My spokes are OK I'm told. The rim is being replaced again, this time with new hole sizes, some kind of washer insert, whatever. I'll be riding it within a few days, my work schedule allowing.

I haven't read every single post, but I'm amazed none of you mentioned the rim crack issue. The fellow I spoke with about spokes at I-9 today (haha...) suggested it's a recurring known problem, and that the fix is now standdard, suggesting a number of you are experiencing the same. Is the fix satisfying you? How many of you have a loss of stiffness, cracked rim, and perhaps don't know it [it does degrade your performance; in my case, wheelrub happened]?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Well quick update just talked to I9 my bearing failure was caused by a spacer that wasnt to spec. I9 has fixed the issue, and will be sending me new bearings & a spacer. I also had issues with a loud pop from the rear hub under pedal pressure and I9 is sending me the parts for that. So far great service, and they are gonna make things right. Hopefully this fixes my issues.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

honouredamongfoxes give them a chance, I9 will take care of you. Even if that means another wheelset.


----------



## sasquatch on 1206 (Aug 23, 2013)

I-9 Guys hard at work.....



Boxes made ready to load and ship.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

I9 has known bearing and spacer issues. A quick phone call and they will drop new bearings and the "new" spacer in the mail no questions asked. And you don't have to go through your local bikeshop which is always an impediment. While it was a pain to have to do to new hubs, mine have been fine since I fixed.


----------



## honouredamongfoxes (Sep 4, 2013)

Epiphreddy et al: Looking forward to the fix. Think I should expect front wheel issues too (none yet)? Hey props to my LBS, "Pro Cycle and Tri" - no hassle, wheel immediately checked out, packaged and UPS'ed within 2 hours of me walking in the shop!

Thinking a little.... Is this just a 29er problem? Both rims, and bearings, receive more leveraged side-directed loads with the larger rims. And is this shaping up to be a "thou shalt not put 24 spoke rims on a 29er" rule? And the weight limit for the 29er trail alloy 24 spoke: should it be down-graded? 

Anyway, optimistically looking for a lasting fix. Folks at I-9 sure are friendly about it all.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

When I called I9 they told me they had some bad Enduro bearings and also had a revised spacer (which goes between the bearings). Mine were toast within about 3 rides. One of the bearings disintegrated. They acted like no big deal and just sent out the replacements no questions asked. I will say however, it sure would have been nice had they had instructions up on their website showing how to do this. It was pretty easy but I have also serviced MANY other hubs so I knew mostly what I was doing, but they are all a little different. I was a little anxious with no instructions. I think it was completely a bearing/spacer issue and nothing to do with too big of wheels or lack of spokes or weight limit. Mine was on a 32H Light Bicycle Carbon rim and I9 torch hub.
Since repaired they have been going strong.


----------



## playinVT (Apr 29, 2008)

*I9 rims*

I built up a set of Torch/Trails this summer and I'm finding the rims to be less durable than I expected. It might just be bad luck but I've got a couple pretty good dings in the rims already.

Let me say that I love I9 as a company and try to support them(and like businesses). I own a set of original I-9's and they've been flawless! What's interesting is those are 29er wheels with Stan's Crest rims- not the toughest rim, and I've had no issues with those rims.

I ride in the Northeast with lots of rocks and roots and the wheels have seen plenty of drops. I'm hoping its just been some bad luck/poor lines that have brought on the dents. Time will tell on the Trail rims but I'm a bit worried about the durability.

BTW, the Torch hubs are quite a bit louder than the originals, similar in sound to Kings or Hopes. I preferred the sound of the originals but you get used to it after awhile.

QUOTE=honouredamongfoxes;10654662]Guys, (and Dethshed):

My rear wheelset is back in the Asheville birthing room for the 2nd time.

Received my 29" Torch trail 24s in MARCH. Running 135 x 10 mm, and XX1 with I-9's driver. Hard-tail basically (MootoX YBB), weight 182, rooty fast trails, no real drops though.

Cracks in rear rim: many, on the drive side (note there are 16 spokes on one side, and 8 on the other). Little linear cracks extending in clock and counterclock direction maybe 1/4" out from the spoke holes. Wild loss of wheel stiffness after only 50 miles or less led to that discovery (I think it was essentially out of the box). I-9 promptly replaced rim and re-built.

Now, 450 miles later, same thing, rear again. PLUS, now there is free play in the rear hub. The spacer problem? Noticeable grinding rotation noise. Shop wrenches basically said I've got major problems to have such an issue with no unusual riding, low mileage. But my LBS shipped, and I-9 is cheerfully working it. Maybe a spacer fix, maybe bearings? My spokes are OK I'm told. The rim is being replaced again, this time with new hole sizes, some kind of washer insert, whatever. I'll be riding it within a few days, my work schedule allowing.

I haven't read every single post, but I'm amazed none of you mentioned the rim crack issue. The fellow I spoke with about spokes at I-9 today (haha...) suggested it's a recurring known problem, and that the fix is now standdard, suggesting a number of you are experiencing the same. Is the fix satisfying you? How many of you have a loss of stiffness, cracked rim, and perhaps don't know it [it does degrade your performance; in my case, wheelrub happened]?[/QUOTE]


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Okay guys I spoke with I9 yesterday and they are going to be sending me a washer, new bearings, and free hub. When tearing down my hub last night I noticed all my pawl springs were broken, except one. This could be the cause of my loud pop under pedal pressure with the pawls not fully engaging. I also noticed quite a bit of corrosion in the hub. Any ideas why the springs would just go after only 4 months of riding? After looking at the springs they are quite puny and should be a thicker gauge coil. By the way these things are easy to work on!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Are they sending you the new updated spacer, not just the washer?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes updated washer. Any thoughts on the cause of broken pawl springs? They diffidently need to be a thicker guage coil.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

When I took mine apart the springs were ok, my inner bearing was broken apart with ball-bearing's everywhere. They told me some running production changes have been made.
The inner spacer was re-designed, beefed up at ends. The old one was beveled at end and not thick enough. So when you tighten down the wheel with your skewer or axle it would load bearings too much causing the problem. I don't know about the spring thickness !!
The new spacer is also thicker and stronger, more like my Hadley spacer, the good thing is i9 has great customer service. The bad thing there's alot of wheelset that need upgrading.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah stellar service, I like the fact I can just give them a ring and not have to deal with a middle man. I9 should of spent a bit more time of R&D before releasing the torches. I think they should go to a pawless hub system. The new syntace hubs look rock solid. Syntace


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> When I took mine apart the springs were ok, my inner bearing was broken apart with ball-bearing's everywhere. They told me some running production changes have been made.
> The inner spacer was re-designed, beefed up at ends. The old one was beveled at end and not thick enough. So when you tighten down the wheel with your skewer or axle it would load bearings too much causing the problem. I don't know about the spring thickness !!
> The new spacer is also thicker and stronger, more like my Hadley spacer, the good thing is i9 has great customer service. The bad thing there's alot of wheelset that need upgrading.


I have three sets of these wheels. Two have been flawless so far. the third set has been a bit of an issue. my spacer and bearing issues were XX1 free hub driver related. first sign was the wheel didn't want to coast and pushed the cassette with chain and crank and all. basically binding. make sense? they guys at I9 sent me a new end cap (10x135) and freehub bearings. upon changing those on the first ride the inside freehub bearing blew up. balls split in half and all. this would not allow easy removal of the left over bearing sleeve so a new freehub was the answer. the new one has a clearly thicker spacer inside. two rides in and we are good to go.

OK so to my question, when you all are mentioning "inner sleeve" and bearing issues but not mentioning freehub are you talking about similar issues as me or are you actually having issues with the actual hub itself?


----------



## honouredamongfoxes (Sep 4, 2013)

I still wonder if you Torch Trail 29ers are looking for and seeing the little slit-like center cracks that can radiate from your rim's spoke holes.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I had no problem with the hub, it would spin fine. I had some shifting problems, than I looked at the Cassette. I could rock it back and forth, I thought the lock-ring was loose. When I removed it I found the mess inside. I sent the entire wheel back to them, since I had no instruction sheet. This was on my 24 hole trail 29er set, I was having alot of sticks going through the rear spokes and rims needed trued. Large gaps in spoke spacing with only 24 hole count. I originally ordered 32 hole spoke wheelst and they sent me by mistake 24 hole, they said try them for a while and see if you like them. I kept them for few months but I felt the 32 hole would be better at 205 lbs. I like the 32 hole better, but I'm now having some de-tension problems with rear wheel. I hope the rim is not cracked.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a torch rear hub that I used to build up a rear wheel. I am getting some creaking when starting from a stop. I am wondering if this is related to the rear hub issue you are all talking about here. Mine was purchased hub only from QBP a few months ago. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey andy the creaking is most likely the bearings. I had a creaking and a loud pop under pressure. I9 said their is a spacer not spec and they are sending me a different one, along with new bearings and freehub. After putting on my old wheel the creaking went away along with the loud pop. Give I9 a call they will get you taken care of. The wheels are a breeze to work on. One thing I cant get a direct answer on is broken prowl springs.:madmax:


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

stumpynerd said:


> broken prowl springs.:madmax:


Broken pawl springs still an issue on the new Torch hub?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

ncfisherman said:


> Broken pawl springs still an issue on the new Torch hub?


For mine they are. Only 4 months of riding all springs were destroyed except one. Springs look puny, and need to be made with thicker guage coil.


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

It seems like the new set is not as durable as the old setup, is this safe to say? I have 2 set of the AM and CC and they have been flawless so far. I was thinking about getting their carbon AM wheels, but now rethinking that.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

stumpynerd said:


> The wheels are a breeze to work on. .:madmax:


Where did you get service info on the Torch hub, btw? I didn't think they had released technical service info yet.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> The new syntace hubs look rock solid. Syntace


The Syntace internals pictured in the link look very similar to the DT Swiss ratchet system. Slightly different spring tension system and maybe more POE seem to be the main difference.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Simplemind said:


> Where did you get service info on the Torch hub, btw? I didn't think they had released technical service info yet.


I just looked at their diagram and fiddle with it. I9 is suppose to release a how to guide soon.

http://www.industrynine.net/files/files/Torch_Hub_Diagram.pdf


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

mcgong said:


> Had my 29" Torch Trail 32H Wheels for about 5.5 months now, 1000 miles on them. Still holding up strong. I have Nobby Nics on them Tubeless and have only burped once. Taken them on shuttle runs, rock gardens, off 6 foot drops and no issues. I think the rim is very comparable to the old Flow rims. Spokes haven't loosened at all either.
> 
> Going to rebuild the hub soon, but it still rolls smooth. Just preventative maintenance. I use Dumonde Tech Oil as mentioned above.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about the wheels is wen I have the rear wheel off the bike (142mm), the freehub falls off with the cassette.


Update: Emailed I9 after I had written the above post. I received the replacement axle for my rear hub yesterday. Kudos to I9 for awesome customer service!!!!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Sock Monkey said:


> really surprised to read all these complaints on these wheels...never heard anything but good in the real world.


Supposedly they fixed the issues since identifying the spacer issue, I received an early production torch series and ran into the issues with bearings. Later production i9 torches shouldn't have that issue.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have yet to encounter any issues. 

What should I be looking for as far as these issues? To many pages to read through


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

tommyg80 said:


> I have yet to encounter any issues.
> 
> What should I be looking for as far as these issues? To many pages to read through


Take your wheel off and spin the axle by hand. If you feel any grittyness in the bearing, I would call i9


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

AOK said:


> The Syntace internals pictured in the link look very similar to the DT Swiss ratchet system. Slightly different spring tension system and maybe more POE seem to be the main difference.


$525 retail. I hope they are nice. Who in the heck would pay that? That is crazy.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

stumpynerd said:


> Supposedly they fixed the issues since identifying the spacer issue, I received an early production torch series and ran into the issues with bearings. Later production i9 torches shouldn't have that issue.


So how do you determine if you have later production I9 torches? I bought mine about 2 months ago and have already replaced the bearings and spacer. Now I have a NEW issue where the hub does not instantly engage but rolls a few degrees before it stops with the rear brake applied.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Call i9 !!


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

I did. They want me to first, check my rotor bolts and then the brakes to make sure they are all tight (I am 99.99% sure they are - I just completed a 40 mile race and think I would have noticed). 
Next I will call them and send the entire wheel back for them to look at. Good thing I have a backup bike to use.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

You might have some pawl spring's broken.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks. I think I'll check that out. That should be an easy fix and something they can just send me. This will be my second time to repair the hub. Glad I have learned to be a good mechanic. At least they come apart really easily (another problem with them IMO). 
I wish that Chris King would come out with the XX1 driver and all of these problems would go away.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hadley now makes them, and now just as light as King. Yea the i9 hub is really easy to work on, pull it apart and see what you got !!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

I am running a 26 inch / 32 spoke Torch trail wheelset on an ibis HDR. I have had them for about 5 weeks. I am really happy with the wheels so far but will be keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Hard2Catch (May 19, 2011)

Yup reliability is a issue with the new torch design.
My rear has just started giving me trouble.
Pulled it apart and there are loose bearings everywhere!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Boy kinda worried about this, I had an older set of i9's and they were flawless. Now I ordered a new set with Nox composites rims before I saw this thread, I sure hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Update: turns out my rotor bolts were loose. Not a hub issue but a mechanic (ME!!!) issue. Put plenty of blue locktite on there and should be good to go now. There IS a bearing issue, but that is not really a I9 problem necessarily, but a bad batch of Enduro bearings supposedly....and of course a new revised spacer that goes in the rear hub. 2 Easy fixes. Crossing my fingers they are good to go and will stay that way now.


----------



## Hard2Catch (May 19, 2011)

Spoke to I9 and they were very helpful. New bearings and spacer sent same day!
The hubs are very easy to work on. I rebuilt my hub in about 30 minutes. And I drank a beer in that time.
Rode about 20 miles yesterday and all is well.


----------



## orind (Jan 8, 2006)

*Bad bearings too*

Been riding my Torch Enduro 29er's for about two weeks--heard ginding from the hub on the way home, pulled apart--bearings shot--emailed I9 with photos--looking forward to getting this fixed before the snow starts falling (Alaska).


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Very common. Same thing happened to me. Put new bearings in and spacer and no issues now.


----------



## orind (Jan 8, 2006)

Called I9 today to follow up my email--parts are on their way. While it is no fun having parts break on an expensive purchase, I9 definitely has been very good at taking care of the customer--most impressed.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Got mine today, laced to Flow rims:

















Beautiful sounding hubs, especially after an hour or so of riding to break them in.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Got my updated XX1 driver and seems to be holding strong. Unfortunate growing pains, but gotta love the wheels and service!! no regrets that is for sure!!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there any reason I shouldn't order these this week from rbikes.com? I've been reading that there was a batch of bad Enduro bearings, surely that's been resolved right?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Mine came from rbikes.com, been fine so far, no issues at all.


----------



## orind (Jan 8, 2006)

I ordered mine from rbikes--they arrived around the first week of September, bad bearing identified last week, replacement parts arrive today. I would say there is a possibility you will end up with the problem, but I9 is responsive and quick about taking care of it--not really a big deal-I viewed it as an opportunity to do some maintenance, but only you can decide if it is acceptable for you.


----------



## orind (Jan 8, 2006)

Installed the new bearings and spacer, back together, took for a ride--all good. Total repair time about 15 minutes.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tarekith said:


> Mine came from rbikes.com, been fine so far, no issues at all.


I have put over 500 miles on mine since August, and also have run 5 races, placing top 5 in all and I have not had any issues. Awesome rims.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## singapore-saki (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a set of the Torch Trail 32 with 29er rim size for a couple weeks. Have not put many miles on them. This past weekend a root smashed my rear d causing the bracket axle unit to bend and push the derailleur into rear wheel spokes. I stopped immediately but there was damage to at least one spoke maybe two.

Tool the wheel off and the cassette and freehub fell right off. Internally there was no damage to any components. All bearings were in tact and still fairly smooth rolling. Wheel is off getting spoke replaced and checked for true/dish/tension etc.

I did not see any spacer in the hub internals. Can someone please post a pic of the new spacer so I can get an idea of size/fit location.

Thanks.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I placed an order this morning from rbikes. The 3-4 week wait begins. Are the hubs like Hopes in that the driver shell comes right off when you pull it?


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

J3SSEB said:


> I placed an order this morning from rbikes. The 3-4 week wait begins. Are the hubs like Hopes in that the driver shell comes right off when you pull it?


You don't even have to pull it, that sucker just comes right off!


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, read a lot about that here on the forums. I'd say the force required is about the same as the Hope Pro II I used to run. Mine doesn't seem to just fall off as easily as some people's, but it's definitely not a problem to remove it with your hands.


----------



## hvmathews (Jul 28, 2009)

Like them but big flaw
I have used them for 2 months already. I liked the engagement, the stiffness, the weight is ok, not the sound (to loud) I can live with it tough.
Two weeks ago the rear wheel started to sound very noisy sometimes, quiet noisy and so on. I decided to check if the cassette was loose, there was a very big play on the cassette. I took the cassette off, and to my surprise the free hub shell came out along with the cassette, one of the bearings was "GONE" no ball bearings at all, just the shells that hold the bearings.
I emailed them for support and no answer. I decided to put new bearings my self, easy task really, and is working good so far.
This wheels are not consistent and the support doesn't exist at all. I will Never recommend and never by again I9 wheels.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

The bearing is a very common issue as well as the free hub coming apart very easily, sometimes too easily. If you read this thread you will see that. How do you know because you sent an email that they got it? I made one simple phone call (like many others) and they immediately dropped the bearings and revised Spacer (I think that is what is necessary for the hubs to operate properly) into the mail. Since then mine have been perfect. If you don't have the revised spacer then you might be replacing the bearings again and again.
I9 is known for their customer support. To say their support does not exist at all is ridiculous and quick to the draw. Did you call them and leave a message or anything other than email? How do you know if they even got your email? Email is great, but if you actually talk to a person you will know for 100% certain that your message was heard. 
I will say that I9 dropped the ball, first by having this bearing issue at all, and also by not having the maintenance/service procedures on their site and best I can tell they still do not.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

singapore-saki said:


> I did not see any spacer in the hub internals. Can someone please post a pic of the new spacer so I can get an idea of size/fit location.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have my hub apart, so I can't take a picture right now (plus I'm at work).

The spacer is inside the freehub body. When you remove it (by hand) look inside. You'll see to bearings, outboard and inboard. Between the two bearing... that's the spacer.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

hvmathews said:


> Like them but big flaw
> I have used them for 2 months already. I liked the engagement, the stiffness, the weight is ok, not the sound (to loud) I can live with it tough.
> Two weeks ago the rear wheel started to sound very noisy sometimes, quiet noisy and so on. I decided to check if the cassette was loose, there was a very big play on the cassette. I took the cassette off, and to my surprise the free hub shell came out along with the cassette, one of the bearings was "GONE" no ball bearings at all, just the shells that hold the bearings.
> I emailed them for support and no answer. I decided to put new bearings my self, easy task really, and is working good so far.
> This wheels are not consistent and the support doesn't exist at all. I will Never recommend and never by again I9 wheels.


Reading the above posts, it sounds like you got some of the "bad batch" of Enduro bearings. As to the poor customer service, I would blame it on Interbike. Getting a hold of anybody leading up to Interbike and even after can be a pain. Once they're back in the office, the game of catch up begins.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

epiphreddy said:


> ... and also by not having the maintenance/service procedures on their site and best I can tell they still do not.


Yeah, I was kinda spoiled with the old tech manuals for the original hubs. Printed them off and broke them out occasionally when it had been too long since I last tore into them. I must say that when you get inside the Torches, they are much more intuitive to work on.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, they are really simple when it boils right down to it. Springs, pawls, notched drive mechanism, that is it. I am amazed they work as well as they do. Not nearly as complicated as Chris Kings. It remains to be seen regarding durability, but hopefully that will be good too. I hate the idea of getting rid of my Chris Kings because they have been so bulletproof, but their lack of XX1 compatibility has me thinking about it.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

As far as service, I9 is one of the best I have ever dealt with. They stand behind what they sell and always answer the phone to address any concern. The lasted revised version of the Torch hub is perfect so far. I think the real season we all buy I9 wheels are no other hub can match there instant engagement. It is addicting !! Kappius Components does offer greater engagement, but even smaller company than I9 also very pricy.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Only 3 more weeks until my wheels arrive... :/


----------



## rwitte (Apr 6, 2004)

What's been your luck getting these set-up tubeless? Have a new set of Trail 24's, and they look to be ready for tubeless right out of the box. Went to put my Schwalbe tires on last night and they went on VERY easily...way easier than these tires have gone on other rims. They are used tires, and not sure how much they might stretch over time. As is they certainly weren't going to take air and seat. Maybe I'll have to build up the bead with additional tape layers?


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

Mine were difficult to get aired up also. First go with them I put a tube in to get the tire bead seated. Gently pulled the tube out then aired up. Had the wheels retentioned then other day. As long as one bead of the tire is seated they aired up easy. Getting to that point is a pain.


----------



## dasaltek (Aug 23, 2010)

How can I remove the Torch front hub caps? Is it by pressure...

I tried searching this thread and others, as well as searching online and I couldn't fine a for sure answer. 

Also, is it okay to use ParkTool PPL-2 (polyurea grease) in the Torch front and rear hub? I know I9 sell an specific grease but I would like to use what I already have.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just pull hard, they will come off. I think you should ask I9 about the grease, the Park PPL-2 will make the hub really quiet I do know that !! I use Hadley Teflon oil.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I like to use the the axle to pop the end caps off with a light tap from the inside. 

If you have trouble getting the freehub off put half the cassette on with the lockring screwed in and tap the cassette. It will eventually pop the freehub off.


----------



## dasaltek (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice, thank you guys.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

vamaro said:


> I am running a 26 inch / 32 spoke Torch trail wheelset on an ibis HDR. I have had them for about 5 weeks. I am really happy with the wheels so far but will be keeping an eye on them.


Update - had my first sign if problems today. I got a flat and had to remove the wheel. The freehub and cassette fall off. Upon further inspection it looks like the splines are starting to crack. Bringing it to my LBS tomorrow and having the wheel sent back. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Hard2Catch (May 19, 2011)

With I-9 hubs there is a Drivering and 6 pawls.
What do you suspect is cracked?
Also the freehub shell is supposed to come off easily that's how you access the torch hub for service.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

No freewheel should fall on the ground when you take off the wheel. I was on the trail and had my $400 cassette hit the ground. Not acceptable at any level. What happens if your are night riding and the freewheel falls apart on the trail? The paws were full of dirt too after hitting the ground. After reading these post there seems to be a spacer between the bearings. Mine is gone. I assume its on the trail were the cassette fell off.

Update - I thought the teeth inside the hub were cracked but this is not the case. My LBS called I9 this morning. We were told that they were not cracks. The are designed this way and used during installation. I attached a pic of what I thought were cracks.

I have heard so many great things about I9 customer service. They were great. They put my mind at ease and are sending me a new axle which stop the freewheel from falling off.

I will update again when I get the new axle on .


----------



## adrianfahey (Jul 30, 2007)

So not to hijack the thread here, but do you still have the XD Driver that you removed off these wheels when you set it up single speed? Would you consider selling the driver? I am in the market for one.
Thanks,
Adrian.
Cell if you'd like to text is 317 840 7304.


teamdicky said:


> Here's the innards... I'm swapping out the XX1 driver for a standard one so I can run my Torches on a single speed.
> 
> Check out the new springs, bearings, pawls... a lot of new stuff going on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

I got the new axle but its really not a good fix. The axle arrived with a flimsy o-ring that wasn't even the correct size thus was a sloppy fit and did not seat correctly. 

At this point, I am done with these wheels. I am building a new set of wheels and will put these up for sale shortly thereafter. I love the way they look and ride when they are working but I have lost confidence in these wheels. This would have never happened with Kings. 

Buyer Beware - Save your hard earned money and buy a better hub or wheelset.


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

I finally got my replacement bearings (wheel and freehub) and freehub spacer
All assembled now, seems to be ok but I don't use the bike a whole lot, partly because I'm worried about the reliability of the wheels.
In retrospect, buying I9 wheels has been a huge disappointment, a big waste of time and money.
I'd never buy them again, regardless of how prompt their customer service may be, nor would I recommend them to anyone.
The quality issues I have had included:
chronic detensioning
faulty bearings
faulty axle/poor design
fauly freehub spacer/poor design

I'm going back to Hope wheels for pure reliability and great performance


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have the Torch 32 hole 29er wheelset, it was shipped with all updates installed. I have been riding the heck out of them 4-5 times a week for the last 3 months.

This is what I have found, removed rear wheel last week. Bearings all not smooth, removed cassette and freehub found alot of milky dirt and some moisture inside. Removed the axle and cleaned pawls and inside hub. Bearings all were gritty, so I removed rubber covers on one side of each bearing. Used brake clean to flush out dirt than used my air compressor to dry out balls inside. Installed Phill-Wood grease, reinstalled the rubber hat to bearing, did this to all bearings. I also put thin layer of grease on outside of rubber hat seals to prevent contaminants from entering. Reinstalled axle and the one bearing that came out of hub shell. I used Hadley teflon oil on inside of pawls, this suff is the best, grease is not recommended. I do feel I9 seals are not adequate sealing out the elements. The hub is easy to service and now feels great, but alot of people will not do this and should not have too !!

I have also been having problems with spokes coming loose, this bothers me more than anything else. I keep getting a popping noise in the front wheel, it bothers me !!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

In reference to the spoke de-tension, I wanted to share my own experience: I've built all my own bikes (not actual wheels though) and do about 99% of my own wrenching. With that I figured I could also do my own tensioning after the break in period, but I continued to have a spoke or two come loose. I finally swallowed my pride and took my wheels into a shop and had them do it. Since then I haven't had a single spoke come loose....knock on wood.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Well quick update, I rebuilt my rear hub this season due to spacer issue. Now I am having problems with my front hub bearings. They arent as smooth and feel slightly gritty, its a 9mm through axle. Looks like I need to call I9 for warranty.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I just received my wheels and I'm super stoked. When out and rode them for the first time today and they were great. However, after reading all these posts, I'm beginning to worry that I spent $1300 on crap wheels. I guess time will tell if they were worth it.


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

One of the times ordering from the likes of Competitive Cyclist or its sister companies where the limited time return policy may be worth it.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

danK said:


> One of the times ordering from the likes of Competitive Cyclist or its sister companies where the limited time return policy may be worth it.


Nah, they charge a 35% re-stocking fee on custom wheels at rbikes. Not worth it.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

You can build a nice set of custom wheels for far less than the I9 Torch without the hassles of the I9 crap design. A set if XT hubs will last for years. The I9 will give you trouble in weeks.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

You can build a nice set of custom wheels for far less than the I9 Torch without the hassles of the I9 poor design flaws.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

My wheels have been great. I knew going into the purchase that they would need to be re-tensioned after some ride time. Not a big deal. Took them by ProWheelbuilder.com and they took care of it. My rear hub had the issue of the free hub and cassette falling off when the wheel was off the bike. I called I9 and they sent me a new axle and end cap. It fit together much tighter than the original. Put a small amount of lubricant on the o ring and it went right together. I love the wheels and don't have any plans of changing. Heck! My next set of road wheels will be built with the new I9 road hub.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Cassette falling off = under engineered trash. Shimano LX will out last the I9.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone care to post pics of their wheelset if they haven't done so? I'm particularly keen on seeing some different combinations of green and silver, but anything is possible!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

My last bike had i9's and so will my new ibis! I didn't have to touch them for the 3 years I had the bike beside replacing one single bearing!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

vamaro said:


> You can build a nice set of custom wheels for far less than the I9 Torch without the hassles of the I9 crap design. A set if XT hubs will last for years. The I9 will give you trouble in weeks.


Do you own a set of the I9 wheels?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

rbikes.com is not a sister company of Competitive Cyclist, and CC does not charge a 35% restocking fee.


J3SSEB said:


> Nah, they charge a 35% re-stocking fee on custom wheels at rbikes. Not worth it.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

westin said:


> rbikes.com is not a sister company of Competitive Cyclist, and CC does not charge a 35% restocking fee.


That doesn't help me any. I got my wheels from rbikes. Anyway, I haven't even given them a proper chance. I'm just worried that so many others are having problems with them. Then again, there's probably twice as many people that don't have any problems with them.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Your going to love them, one ride and your hooked !!


----------



## rehammer81 (Jun 18, 2010)

J3SSEB, I got my 27.5 Torch Enduros from rbikes in Sept. Not a single problem yet. Took them to Moab and flogged them on The Whole Enchilada and Mag7. Been running them hard on the rocks here in AZ. No issues to speak of.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

kragu said:


>


Nice! The matching spokes/hubs look real clean.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

bluntrager said:


> Nice! The matching spokes/hubs look real clean.


Thanks! I was worried they'd be too blingy, but I'm lovin' it.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone rocking the turquoise wheels yet? I'm looking at getting some for my ripley. What ya'all think of the color combo? The turquoise almost looks more blueish than green and both are complementary colors to each other and I thin it would look unique.

Thoughts?

turquoise wheels:







ibis blue:


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

alias33 said:


> anyone rocking the turquoise wheels yet? I'm looking at getting some for my ripley. What ya'all think of the color combo? The turquoise almost looks more blueish than green and both are complementary colors to each other and I thin it would look unique.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


DO IT. Totally badass.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

^This will look the business. Blue on turquoise makes me wish my bike came in blue hah. With silver rims!


----------



## honouredamongfoxes (Sep 4, 2013)

Update from this end: 
My early Sept comments told about my 2nd episode of "de-tensioning" caused, in my cases, each time by little rim cracks appearing at the spoke holes [Torch Trail 24]. Back wheel only. I-9 replaced the rim each time. (The 2nd time it happened was really soon after the first replacement!)
My other issue was the grinding noise from the hub (a strange little purr actually, and a gravel feel when I spinned the wheel while in the stand). [I have a XX1 set up.] This appeared - or was noticed - at the time of the 2nd episode of free-play or de-tensioning of the wheel. So TWO problems on that mail-back to I-9.
Turn-around was quick, arranged by my bike shop. This time the fix seems to be good: almost 6 weeks, and about 12 to 15 rooty thirteen to 22 mile rides: no issues so far. As they did the hub work, I assume the revised spacer issue was taken care of, along with new bearings. As for the rim issue... 
As for the rims, those of you with de-tensioning problems really need to inspect for the little cracks in the rims at the spoke holes! This being my 3rd rim, I look at it daily. My understanding is that there now is some sort of "washer" with each spoke there in the interior; haven't inspected it yet, but stiffness is there and surviving so far...


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

Question about these wheels. I have a chance to buy a set of these brand new from an owner who doesn't need them. My question is I found out from I9 that they will not warranty these wheels even though they are still in the box. Don't know if I want to take that chance. Any suggestions or comments. Thanks.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

HouseNotes said:


> Question about these wheels. I have a chance to buy a set of these brand new from an owner who doesn't need them. My question is I found out from I9 that they will not warranty these wheels even though they are still in the box. Don't know if I want to take that chance. Any suggestions or comments. Thanks.


Do you really have to ask that question??


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

The price is considerably less than buying from I9, so yes, I thought it was a relevant question. Maybe not though-I guess it's a crap shoot for me.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

If the price is right and your willing to deal with some of the headaches like the cassette falling off, it may be worth it for you. Personally, I would be less irritated with my wheels if the price was not so high as I expected a little more to reflect the price. Looks wise they are probsbly the best looking wheels out there and yes they are really light and quick. You can also ask the seller to get you the replacement axle which is supposed to fix the cassette issue.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

If they are 32 hole 29er wheels then I will buy them.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got the same bike, putting gold I-9's on but blue would be awesome too.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

4212darren said:


> I've got the same bike, putting gold I-9's on but blue would be awesome too.


You got the ripley with gold i9's? That would look sweet too! This blue is more of a turquoise/teal/electric blue. Are you going with 32 or 24 hole hubs/rims?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Warning: never ridden I9 wheels (and after reading this thread, don't plan to either)

But let me ask this . . . why on earth would anyone pay $1300 for a set of these wheels? All I've read in this thread is of problems and warranty claims. Cassette's falling off? Failed bearings? Cracked rims? Detensioned spokes? Seriously? These rims have been out, what . . . a year?

You all do realize that you can get a custom built set of wheels for (a lot) less than what these cost with far more reliable parts, right?

So what's the deal with these? Do they add height to your hucks? Shave time off your Strava tracks?


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

007 said:


> Warning: never ridden I9 wheels (and after reading this thread, don't plan to either)
> 
> But let me ask this . . . why on earth would anyone pay $1300 for a set of these wheels? All I've read in this thread is of problems and warranty claims. Cassette's falling off? Failed bearings? Cracked rims? Detensioned spokes? Seriously? These rims have been out, what . . . a year?
> 
> ...


I don't know if they're worth twice as much, but I was coming off an Arch EX/Hadley wheel set and the I9s are way stiffer and a noticeable bit lighter. I haven't had a single issue with mine - bearings are perfect and spin with less drag than my Hadleys. My spoke tension is even and I haven't had the cassette issue others have.

That said, this thread would have kept me from buying a set if it existed in its current form when I bought them. Lucky for me, no issues, and I love them.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

32 holes. Ya they are on order, gonna be a few weeks before I can post any pics. The Ripley is such a sexy beast that it looks good in anything....IMFO!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Good question. With great regret I have my answer. I was building the bike of my dreams for my birthday. I have been building custom wheels for my bikes since the mid 1990's and had intended to once again go with a custom build. 

My LBS was really raving about the Torch wheels and I9. They looked great and were light so I went for it. After I ordered the wheels I discovered this thread but the complaints were mixed and the pattern of problems wasn't as apparent. 

So now I have a $1200 set of wheels that I simply don't trust. As a result, I am now ordering a set of Hopes which will out last these flimsy I9 hubs for a fraction of the price. For rims I will probably go with Flows. Still deciding. 

The bottom line for me is this: if I buy a premium piece for equipment, I have a higher level of expectations. After all, we are supposed to get what we pay for, right? The cassetes dont even fall off WalMart bikes! What really pisses me off is I9's garbage fix. Ok, I can accept that hey had a design flaw and wanted to provide a fix, but even the fix is garbage. They should redesign the freewheel and axle assembly and provide a real fix for those who paid for top dollar for these turd wheels. I would have had less headache with a $200 set of wheels from Performance bike.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it's like anything, the people that have issues and are looking for help are more likely to be on forums like this. I've been looking at hubs for awhile now trying to decide what I wanted, and pretty much every hub I was considering had all kinds of threads here and elsewhere about tons of problems as if they were the norm. There's probably a tonof people you're not hearing from (no matter the hub) that are having no issues at all and are busy out riding and not posting here.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Highly unlikely. This is an expensive set of wheels that commands a premium price far and above the norm. I don't think there are a ton of people just cruising around on these wheels. I live in Southern California in an area known for mountain biking and I have yet to see a another rider sporting these wheels. However, even if there were a lot of people riding on them, it does not excuse a flawed design with a half-assed fix. Again, my big issue is that I paid top dollar for the most disappointing set of wheels that I have ever owned. Had these wheels been a few hundred dollars I would not be *****ing about it.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a well documented fact, vamaro. Unsatisfied customers are the most vociferous. Satisfied customers are less likely to write about it. One can quibble about proportions beyond that, but without actual numbers, it's all conjecture. 

All things being equal, even as a satisfied customer, I wouldn't buy or recommend these wheels. I9 has a lot of work to do...


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I guess we just have different experiences then. I've met a few people who were using their wheelsets or hubs, both before and since I bought mine, and I never heard anything but praise. I'm not doubting that some people are having issues, just that it's not something everyone is dealing with.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Peace. No arguement there. For me, unsatisfied is putting it lightly. I am sure I will be even more bent out of shape after I sell them and take a big loss. 

By the way, I too was happy with my wheels until I had a problem. I read about the problems others were having and thought that I9 may have fixed the issue before mine were shipped. The cassette did not fall off when I first installed the wheels. This is an issue that developed after some use. Where there is smoke, there is fire. Too many people having the same issue is always a red flag. 
I honestly wish you the best if luck as I would not wish my experience on another cyclist. Just be really careful when you remove your rear wheel, especially if you fixing a flat on the trail. My cassette hit the ground and the paws were covered with dirt. The paws themselves are suspended using flimsy springs that are easily damaged. My LBS damaged a paw spring while replacing the axle.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

kragu said:


> DO IT. Totally badass.





bluntrager said:


> ^This will look the business. Blue on turquoise makes me wish my bike came in blue hah. With silver rims!


dang it! haha! Now I have to get these babies on order!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I9 Torch 32 hole wheel set. I have had all the problems, but I love them !! They have never let me down on the trail. Very easy to work on myself, I9 customer service is great.

If your looking for good wide strong light rims to build yourself look at Pacenti tl28, I have these with Hadley hubs on another bike. Rims have taken a beating and still perfect. I weigh 200 lbs.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Tarekith said:


> I think it's like anything, the people that have issues and are looking for help are more likely to be on forums like this. I've been looking at hubs for awhile now trying to decide what I wanted, and pretty much every hub I was considering had all kinds of threads here and elsewhere about tons of problems as if they were the norm. There's probably a tonof people you're not hearing from (no matter the hub) that are having no issues at all and are busy out riding and not posting here.


This is exactly right.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I had bearing issues with the new hubs, I was pissed off at first. Until I found out how easy they are to rebuild. A monkey could rebuild these hubs. From what I have seen bad enduro bearings are most likely the cause of these issues. I have had headset bearings from enduro that went out after 2 seasons.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't judge my pictures. I tried to use my wife's new, fancy camera, but I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

I have no issues with I9, I've never owned any of their products. That said, after years working in shops, and another 20 years riding since then, general rule of thumb is never buy a newly designed rear hub in it's first year of production.

If I recall, the first year I9 came out with their hubs years ago, there were some growing pains on both the front hubs (preload issues) and rear hubs. They seemed to get those worked out.


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to clear up any confusion about the Torch freehub. Here's the inside perspective of what's been going on: Approximately 1% of our customers who have purchased Torch series wheels or hubs have had premature wear or failure of the inner freehub bearing (the freehub bearing directly under the pawls). After inspecting the destroyed bearings we determined it was due to excessive bearing preload caused by a fractionally undersized bearing spacer. The fix was to lengthen the inner freehub spacer and make it thicker, to eliminate the risk of excessive-preload occurring. This fixed the vast majority of the issues customers were having.

However, since we made the change several months ago, we had a handful (under .02%) of this same bearing coming apart despite the updated spacer being installed. We determined at this point that we would take a more aggressive approach to completely eliminate the risk of the issue occurring so we have changed the spec for the inner freehub bearing to a double row bearing. This double row bearing, as the name implies, doubles the load capacity and will eliminate the freehub bearing issues that some riders are experiencing.

So there you go. If you have the updated spacer and new bearings installed in your freehub, and you still have a premature bearing failure, please contact [email protected] . We will take care of you immediately. Please keep in mind that the vast majority of riders on Torch series hubs and wheels have had no issues with their bearings - including almost all of the Industry Nine staff and test team that spent a year or more on the new hub system before it was released. This had been a very limited problem and if you do have an issue we will work to resolve it quickly.

The other issue mentioned on here stems from the drive-side endcap fitting a little too loose. When the Torch freehub was designed, easy and tool-free disassembly was one of the goals. To meet that goal we designed the freehub to be removable by hand. Some wheels proved to be a little too loose, and the freehub could accidentally shake loose during wheel or tire service, allowing the pawls and springs to come out. To address the issue we made a running change in the spring to a tighter endcap groove and a tighter groove on the axle as well. These minor adjustments gave us an endcap that has a much tighter fit on the axle and will eliminate the possibility of the freehub accidentally falling out when the wheel is being worked on off of the bike.

If you are having this issue, shoot us an email at [email protected], or call us at 828-210-5113 and we will get you sorted out. Thanks!

-Jake Thompson


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jake. How might one tell if they have the updated spacer? Might be better to preempt the issue instead of having failure on the trail...


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Very happy.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys, Jake will take care of you. Their service is great, and best in the business. Even though I has some issues with there hubs the problem was fixed. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another set from them for my next bike.


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

kragu said:


> Thanks, Jake. How might one tell if they have the updated spacer? Might be better to preempt the issue instead of having failure on the trail...


Unfortunately there's no easy way to check the spacer. You have to remove the freehub body and then remove one of the inner bearings to expose the spacer. I've attached a photo to distinguish between the two spacers. The spacer on the right is the new design. Thanks!

Oh, also, we are working on the long over-due service guide. It will be done soon.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Dont hesitate to give them a call, you can actually talk to the the engineers there and the owners. That is what I like about i9. You cant get that type of service from most bike part manufactures.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Glad to hear there's a service guide coming soon, I was looking everywhere for one after getting my torches.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

007 said:


> Warning: never ridden I9 wheels (and after reading this thread, don't plan to either)
> 
> But let me ask this . . . why on earth would anyone pay $1300 for a set of these wheels? All I've read in this thread is of problems and warranty claims. Cassette's falling off? Failed bearings? Cracked rims? Detensioned spokes? Seriously? These rims have been out, what . . . a year?
> 
> ...


I bought a set of these wheels because I9 has a great reputation for making quality, American made products. They stand behind their products and provide great customer service. As indicated by previous posts, they are on top of keeping people right, no questions asked. The latest torch is a current year model and some have experienced probs which have been addressed without much hassle. As mentioned before, those who have not had probs are not likely to post. So a few had probs and I9 is on top of making corrections in short order which is rare it seems these days.

Not aiming for huck heightness or strava shaves... more interested in supporting a solid American company offering a USA made product that is willing to stand behind it... I appreciate that.

- Robert


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll be buying a set of i9's next week, you call the company and get a real person on the line in 2 rings and they are ALWAYS willing to help out their customers and have great support. Plus the last set I had was bombproof and beside bearing replacement 2 years after purchase, they were great!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

A company with good products doesn't require great customer service. I have been using King products since the 90's. Never had to call them once. 

Last week I sent I9 a long winded email. Also told them about this thread. They showed up on the thread the next day but I am still waiting for a response. 

The design is crap. They are trying to balance easy maintance with the ability to change to any wheel size and its not working. There has to be a better way to secure the freewheel to the main body of the hub. In the meantime, cassettes will continue to fall off.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

At this point, I think we all get where you stand, v. Just sayin'...


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

vamaro said:


> Last week I sent I9 a long winded email. Also told them about this thread. They showed up on the thread the next day but I am still waiting for a response.


Strange... I have sent them email about this thread too but they answered me first in a wordy and detailed manner. Truly, the best customer service in the bike business. I own the first generation of i9 Enduro wheels for 6 years now. Bearings change was the only thing I have done, aside from a cleaning and greasing the freehub and pawls once a year. I ride them hard [DH tracks including] and after six years I can tell they are bomb-proof! Everyone can make a mistake. They admitted there were some technical problems but they addressed them quickly and in professional manner. You don't see that with big brands. And good luck contacting and getting some answers from those big corporations. I trust i9 guys and believe in their products!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

kragu said:


> At this point, I think we all get where you stand, v. Just sayin'...


Peace. I am just so pissed that I need to build another set of wheels to replace the unreliable i9 wheels.

By the way, I want to also mention that I am not a noob and have been riding mountain bikes since 86 and building high-end frame up custom builds since 96. I have owned Dt Swiss, Hadley, Ringle, Shimano (LX, XTR and Ultegra) and Hope hubs. The cassettes never fell off. I don't think that my expectations are that unreasonable.


----------



## BikeBert (Mar 17, 2008)

*quick fix*



vamaro said:


> Peace. I am just so pissed that I need to build another set of wheels to replace the unreliable i9 wheels. [...] The cassettes never fell off. I don't think that my expectations are that unreasonable.


I hear you, man. But why rush and build new wheels? Can't you just wait few days until i9 sends you the updated parts to fix this problem?

Jake at i9 told me that in order to address the issue of loose freehub they spec'd a larger O-ring, a tighter endcap groove, and a tighter groove on the rear axle as well. These minor adjustments resulted in an endcap that is very tight on the axle and have eliminated the possibility of the freehub accidentally falling out.

Give them a chance. I'm sure you'll be happy after this quick fix. Peace!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

I recieved the "fix" two weeks ago and it doesn't work. I9 sent a replacement axle and a flimsy o-ring. My lBS installed it and it simply doesn't work and the cassette will still fall off hence my complete dissatisfaction. My LBS also tired using some retaining compound but its still not making it. With the fix being a complete fail, I don't have any other option but to build a new wheel. 

Also, be careful when you install the new axle. The paws on the I9 freewheel are held on with flimsy springs that can be easily damaged. My LBS tore a paw off and damaged the spring while installing the hub. They had another set in stock and took parts to get me back on the trail. It's an endless headache.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like you need a new bike shop, not new wheels. Why don't you just do the fix if you have been building high end custom bikes since 1996. The fix works prefect and is easy to do !!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

vamaro said:


> Peace. I am just so pissed that I need to build another set of wheels to replace the unreliable i9 wheels.
> 
> By the way, I want to also mention that I am not a noob and have been riding mountain bikes since 86 and building high-end frame up custom builds since 96. I have owned Dt Swiss, Hadley, Ringle, Shimano (LX, XTR and Ultegra) and Hope hubs. The cassettes never fell off. I don't think that my expectations are that unreasonable.


I don't think your expectations are unreasonable, and I don't doubt your claims at all. You've made your point, though.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

vamaro said:


> Also, be careful when you install the new axle. The paws on the I9 freewheel are held on with flimsy springs that can be easily damaged. My LBS tore a paw off and damaged the spring while installing the hub. They had another set in stock and took parts to get me back on the trail. It's an endless headache.


The I9 sping/pawl system I have found to be pretty reliable. Unless you are severely ham fisted then it is a breeze to rebuild without breaking things. Tell your lbs to press them together by hand, not using a hammer or a vice.

Or get a new lbs.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

dgw7000 said:


> Sounds like you need a new bike shop, not new wheels. Why don't you just do the fix if you have been building high end custom bikes since 1996. The fix works prefect and is easy to do !!


Been doing all of my own work for years. I let the LBS do the axle exchange because I didn't want to void the warranty. I watched the entire fix being done and can tell you first hand that my wheel still has a problem. The reality is at this price, I shouldn't be hassling with this non-sense nor should my LBS be working on a new hub. The hub is flawed and was not tested enough or they would have figured this out before I did.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

006_007 said:


> The I9 sping/pawl system I have found to be pretty reliable. Unless you are severely ham fisted then it is a breeze to rebuild without breaking things. Tell your lbs to press them together by hand, not using a hammer or a vice.
> 
> Or get a new lbs.


I was there for the entire fix because I wanted to make sure it was dont right. They didn't use a hammer. Think about it- you need to use a hammer on a freewheel that is falling off. Just turn the wheel on its side and the cassette hit the ground. You can attempt to blame the LBS shop but at the end if the day, I9 sold a defective product.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

vamaro said:


> Peace. I am just so pissed that I need to build another set of wheels to replace the unreliable i9 wheels.
> 
> By the way, I want to also mention that I am not a noob and have been riding mountain bikes since 86 and building high-end frame up custom builds since 96. I have owned Dt Swiss, Hadley, Ringle, Shimano (LX, XTR and Ultegra) and Hope hubs. The cassettes never fell off. I don't think that my expectations are that unreasonable.





vamaro said:


> I recieved the "fix" two weeks ago and it doesn't work. I9 sent a replacement axle and a flimsy o-ring. My lBS installed it and it simply doesn't work and the cassette will still fall off hence my complete dissatisfaction. My LBS also tired using some retaining compound but its still not making it. With the fix being a complete fail, I don't have any other option but to build a new wheel.
> 
> Also, be careful when you install the new axle. The paws on the I9 freewheel are held on with flimsy springs that can be easily damaged. My LBS tore a paw off and damaged the spring while installing the hub. They had another set in stock and took parts to get me back on the trail. It's an endless headache.


You are not a 'noob' yet have a bike shop install a simple axle for you? If you have been 'building' high end stuff since 96' maybe you should do the work yourself and stop blaming I9 for their 'weak pawl springs' obviously you or your shop can't handle such a simple install, this is in no way the fault of I9. I have taken my cassette body on and off plenty of times and never had any issues. I9 even specifically states HOW to do this on their website for the older wheels, there is a relief cut out of the drive ring and you have to engage it to avoid pawl damage, sounds like your shop just took a mallet to the body or something stupid like that.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

alias33 said:


> You are not a 'noob' yet have a bike shop install a simple axle for you? If you have been 'building' high end stuff since 96' maybe you should do the work yourself and stop blaming I9 for their 'weak pawl springs' obviously you or your shop can't handle such a simple install, this is in no way the fault of I9. I have taken my cassette body on and off plenty of times and never had any issues. I9 even specifically states HOW to do this on their website for the older wheels, there is a relief cut out of the drive ring and you have to engage it to avoid pawl damage, sounds like your shop just took a mallet to the body or something stupid like that.


Either you cant read or or you jumped to conclusions and responded without reading my complete response. Which one is it? Also why are having to mess with a great set of hubs if they are really that great?

I clearly explained why I didn't want to touch my new but broken hub. I purchased from a LBS, they called I9 and were instructed to handle it. Learn to read and comprehend before blaming a shop or an innocent employee for I9 mistakes. By the way, since you have so much experience with hubs. Can you point me to a thread where another manufacturer has cassettes falling off?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

vamaro said:


> I was there for the entire fix because I wanted to make sure it was dont right. They didn't use a hammer. Think about it- you need to use a hammer on a freewheel that is falling off. Just turn the wheel on its side and the cassette hit the ground. You can attempt to blame the LBS shop but at the end if the day, I9 sold a defective product.


You were the one that said your LBS broke a pawl/spring while rebuilding it. Your words, not mine.

I have taken apart / re-assembled my freehub several times and have yet to break a pawl/bend one of the springs. The only way that is possible is if someone (in this case your LBS with you standing watching) pressed it together without proper alignment.

Or they smacked it together without proper alignment.

Either way, the part about the pawl/spring being a problem comes down to improper assembly by questionable mechanics, and it has ZERO to do with a defective product.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

vamaro said:


> Either you cant read or or you jumped to conclusions and responded without reading my complete response. Which one is it? Also why are having to mess with a great set of hubs if they are really that great?
> 
> I clearly explained why I didn't want to touch my new but broken hub. I purchased from a LBS, they called I9 and were instructed to handle it. Learn to read and comprehend before blaming a shop or an innocent employee for I9 mistakes. By the way, since you have so much experience with hubs. Can you point me to a thread where another manufacturer has cassettes falling off?


See, i think it is YOU that has the reading comprehension problems.

We are talking about the fact that your LBS didnt assemble the hub properly, causing the damage to the pawls/springs.

YOU are saying we are talking about the cassette falling off (a problem that I9 has addressed and sent solutions that is working fine for others except you and your LBS)


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Seriously, I am not trying to hammer. Why have you taken apart the freewheel so many times? Is there periodic maintance that needs to be done on these hubs? I did not recieve any maintenance instructions with my wheelset.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

vamaro said:


> Seriously, I am not trying to hammer. Why have you taken apart the freewheel so many times? Is there periodic maintance that needs to be done on these hubs? I did not recieve any maintenance instructions with my wheelset.


Well, I am of the belief that ANYTHING mechanical requires maintenance whether it is written down or not. My hubs (I9, Kings, DT Swiss etc) all get disassembled once a year, all old grease cleaned out, and new grease installed, no matter how much mileage they have done.

Hell all the bearings on my bikes get that treatment (headsets, bottom brackets, pivots etc)

So ya, I have pulled my I9 hubs apart several times over the past 6 years. I even replaced a freehub body ( no it wasn't worn out or defective, I wanted to run XX1). Have even replaced 3 rear axles (going from qr to 10mm through and finally to 142x12.) front end caps as well not that it matters.

I am seriously sorry you are getting such a rough ride from your investment, but you have 2 choices now - work with I9 excellent customer service ( and yes, it is very important for a high end company to have excellent customer service) and get your wheelset sorted out and enjoy one of the premier wheelsets out there, or sell off your wheelset and move on to something else.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Moving on to something else. I already tried the I9 fix and feel its not acceptable. Just ordered rims and will order my hubs shortly. Then they are going on to EBay where I can take a big loss.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

vamaro said:


> Moving on to something else. I already tried the I9 fix and feel its not acceptable. Just ordered rims and will order my hubs shortly. Then they are going on to EBay where I can take a big loss.


Post the link when you do. If they are suitable for my next project bike I may snap them up.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

006_007 said:


> Post the link when you do. If they are suitable for my next project bike I may snap them up.


I might just have to outbid you if the price is right!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Specs are 26 inch Torch Trail, Blue hubs with blue spokes. Built at the end of July. Rear is a 12x142 with the XX1. Front is a 15mm. No dents, no damage, perfectly straight. PM if interested. Once I get my new wheels build I will also post an eBay link. Here is a pic is the wheel and a pic of the wheels on the bike.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

vamaro said:


> Specs are 26 inch Torch Trail, Blue hubs with blue spokes. Built at the end of July. Rear is a 12x142 with the XX1. Front is a 15mm. No dents, no damage, perfectly straight. PM if interested. Once I get my new wheels build I will also post an eBay link. Here is a pic is the wheel and a pic of the wheels on the bike.


How about starting with a Classified Ad before spamming threads with your stuff for sale?


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

eurospek said:


> How about starting with a Classified Ad before spamming threads with your stuff for sale?


How about pounding sand? This was not an ad and my rims are not for sale yet. So go find something else to do with you time. Spam? I guess you haven't been following along. You may want to go back a few pages Mr Police Officer.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, to have admin powers..

V, you need to stop. You're making an ass of yourself.


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

Think so? Just getting warmed up here. So if you had mod powers I would be banned for expressing my dissatisfaction with a product? These forums are about discussing issues. I have my side, others may have love for I9. No harm done.

However, being called a spammer. Not ok.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm sure this is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

vamaro said:


> Think so? Just getting warmed up here. So if you had mod powers I would be banned for expressing my dissatisfaction with a product? These forums are about discussing issues. I have my side, others may have love for I9. No harm done.
> 
> However, being called a spammer. Not ok.


please tell us mr spammer how much more warmed up you can get and how long you've been 'building' 'high end' stuff or how awesome you are at not working on your own stuff? Wait thats all the fault of the company that makes your wheels, never mind, hahahaha!


----------



## vamaro (Jun 3, 2010)

alias33 said:


> please tell us mr spammer how much more warmed up you can get and how long you've been 'building' 'high end' stuff or how awesome you are at not working on your own stuff? Wait thats all the fault of the company that makes your wheels, never mind, hahahaha!


How old are you? Writing hahaha. Really?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

vamaro said:


> Specs are 26 inch Torch Trail, Blue hubs with blue spokes. Built at the end of July. Rear is a 12x142 with the XX1. Front is a 15mm. No dents, no damage, perfectly straight. PM if interested. Once I get my new wheels build I will also post an eBay link.





vamaro said:


> How about pounding sand? This was not an ad and my rims are not for sale yet. So go find something else to do with you time. Spam? I guess you haven't been following along. You may want to go back a few pages Mr Police Officer.


So I should NOT PM you if I want to buy them?

That's definitely


----------



## samsolong (Nov 17, 2013)

I love these hubs when they are trued and serviced. My biggest issue with i9 is that the spokes come loose too often, I even changed the the old spokes to newer ones and have xx11 setup right now, boy are they finicky. If you have a truing stand and dont mind fine tuning them from time to time I mean once a month, if you ride almost everyday like do. Go for it, they are awesome but high maintenance!


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was having a little more creaking in the rear hub yesterday so I decided it was time to replace the bearings and spacer that I9 sent me over a month ago. The creaking was slowly getting worse, but I've been putting it off. It didn't take much time and was pretty easy. The outside bearing was toast. Less than 15 minutes and then went out and thrashed it for 3 hours, no noise, no worries. Thanks to I9 for the great customer service. I love this hub.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I9 is best in business for customer service. Just a side note I had to only check my spokes once for a whole season, only 2 where loose. I have had spokes come loose often on other brands but not so much on I9 wheels.


----------



## Dethshed (Nov 23, 2006)

I really don't get the point of good customer service if you are selling very poorly designed products in the first place!


----------



## christexan (Jun 1, 2004)

D and V sure won't let that bone go. Although my off-the-cuff response for "they have great customer service" would be "they've had lots of practice?". LOL, but seriously, I've been considering these for a week or two now for a new custom-build (classic, at 250#, not trusting the al spokes, I've seen what I do to 32 stainless ones... LOL). 
This thread has been enlightening. My current (Hope Bulb) hubs / wheelset (DT comps laced to Mavic XC717 disk wheels) were built back in 2005. 8 years ago, built by me, kept trued and tensioned by me. Here is what has gone wrong with them:
....
....
.... oh yeah, I broke a spoke this year. 
....

umm, I removed the endcaps and freehub once around 2007 to check the bearings (supposed to do it every now and then) nothing was wrong then
... ummm... yeah, that's it. 
In 8 years (and several thousand miles of use, under my (between 205 and currently 250# weight), with races, and crashes including a violent 3-day-hospital stay-inducing crashe pogo-sticking off the front wheel... I haven't even had to change the bearings yet. I haven't even LUBED the cartridge bearings, I think I did clean and lube the freehub inner bearing at that time in 2007, but because I felt I should do SOMETHING while I had it apart!
So Hope's customer service has been stellar... I haven't needed to bother them once in 8 years (wife's special edition (first run) Hope Mono Mini's also have never had a single blip in the 5 or 6 years she's had them)...
Anyhow, I'm actually not bashing I9 in this post at ALL, they are gorgeous items, and interesting novelty designs, it does seem there R&D fell short on the initial release (not their first time), and it also seems they are doing EVERYTHING reasonable (and fast and responsive about it) to fix the problems that have come up for everyone except one person here (V specifically, D seems to have just written them off and wants to fuss, V seems to be having still-ongoing issues, very possibly exacerbated by the LBS).

So final verdict? Seems to be a great concept, with some poor execution, and willingness to make it right. I only started looking at them for the engagement (since the Bulb isn't made anymore, the current Hope models have less-quick engagement,) and I notice the delay even on the bulb when working through rock gardens, so was wanting something of Hope quality, and to keep the "convertible" qualities that Hope and a few others have,, with better engagement, and thought the torches might be "it". After reading this thread, it does put me back on the fence though. I may just move my Bulbs over (looking at going to a niner from a 26) and build a new wheel with them, and find something cheaper to put on the 26er. Or considering Profile hubs, they are just kind of "unknown" for MTB.


----------



## mayonayze (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been running SS Project 321 hubs on my flight for the past 2 years and they have been badass. The guts were I9 and so that's why I'm going with SS Torches for my new VerHauen build. I ordered them with the ceramic bearing and am having Dave string them up to some Arches. Dave advised that the ceramic packing will take a little longer to break in so I won't have a full report this weekend but will be back after next weekend with an initial read.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Regarding the front hub, how do you remove the bearings? I am able to take the end caps off, but what about the actual bearings?


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

christexan said:


> So final verdict? Seems to be a great concept, with some poor execution, and willingness to make it right. I only started looking at them for the engagement (since the Bulb isn't made anymore, the current Hope models have less-quick engagement,) and I notice the delay even on the bulb when working through rock gardens, so was wanting something of Hope quality, and to keep the "convertible" qualities that Hope and a few others have,, with better engagement, and thought the torches might be "it". After reading this thread, it does put me back on the fence though. I may just move my Bulbs over (looking at going to a niner from a 26) and build a new wheel with them, and find something cheaper to put on the 26er. Or considering Profile hubs, they are just kind of "unknown" for MTB.


I had the bearing issue and I9 sent me the replacement bearings and new spacer. Annoying yes, but since then....many miles of perfect service.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

I might add, I have been a Chris King fan for 5 years now and they have been nothing but bullet proof, but the I9 engagement is noticeably quicker and they are significantly lighter. I would get the traditional with normal j bend spokes and not waste your time with their proprietary expensive, hard to get aluminum spokes.


----------



## tommyg80 (Jun 24, 2013)

My experience with the i9's 24 spoke has been fantastic. I am most likely will invest in a second pair. Over a 1000k miles, including, road, trails, XC races, endurance races, crashes, and extreme use, these rims have held up tremendously. I could not be happier. Well, if Racing Ralph's weren't so expensive, and the side wall beefier, I guess I could be happier.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone know if the Torch Trails can be run with a 150mm spacing?


----------



## plustria (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry if this was answered in the earlier posts. From the small threads I read here and there a potential problems with the freehub falling off and bearings needing replacement. I just ordered some I9 classics today from rbikes. Anything I need to lookout for? Thank you


----------



## islandtees (Jul 21, 2013)

I have now read all the posts in this thread. Is this problem just with the Enduro wheels?
I am one of those that doesn't post all the time.
I purchased in April of this year a set of Torch trail 29er in red spokes and red hub with black trail rim. I never had a bearing issue and the cassette has never fallen off when the wheel is removed. I just updated to XX1 and had I9 send me the hub and installed with no problem. No broken pawl springs and the cassette doesn't fall off.
Oct of this year bought another set of wheels for wife bike. 
26 inch purple spokes and purple hub, black trail rim.
No bearing problems to date and cassette doesn't fall off.
Just switched hers to XX1 and had I9 sent the hub and changed that out with no problems.
No broken pawl springs and cassette doesn't fall off.
We love our wheels so much that Im building a Sworks Enduro and will be ordering a 29er set black spokes and hub, black Enduro rim.
Was this problem with the Enduro wheels?
I would not hesitate to order these wheels again.


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

I am really stoked to have recently upgraded the wheels on my Burner... The maiden voyage was basically a rock crawl along the Massanutten Trail and their performance was stellar!

It may be time to for a new set on the DHR... that same set of I9's has been going strong for 3 seasons!

2013 Turner Burner | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

2012 Turner DHR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello all, the Torch hub service guide is now available online: http://www.industrynine.net/files/files/Torch_Hub_Service_Guide_mtn.pdf

Also, Kragu, we definitely have a 150-specific hub shell available. Take a look at the 26" Gravity wheels to see that hub: 26\" Gravity

Thanks!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

tommyg80 said:


> Over a 1000k miles, including, road, trails, XC races, endurance races, crashes, and extreme use, these rims have held up tremendously.


1000k = 1,000,000 miles. That's a lot of riding.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

phsycle said:


> 1000k miles = 1,000,000 miles. That's a lot of riding.


Fixed it for you


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

*Indusrty Nine*













Just got my 29" gold hub/gold spokes Trail I-9's with Light Bicycle wider rims....freaking things of beauty but in the dead of Winter I can't ride them for awhile. I didn't get them weighed but the estimate was 1530-1560 grams.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ready to rock and roll.*

The front with an Ice rotor.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Same story here a several others. I've had the Enduro 29 wheels since June and they have somewhere in the vicinity of 500 miles of rocky trail riding on them. I had my LBS do a spoke re-tension after my first day of riding and have had no issues at all. Went out for a ride this weekend and noticed a grinding noise from the rear end. Found that the outboard freehub bearing was shot. Called I9 and they did a warranty replacement without delay. So far I've loved the wheels and I9 was quick to help out.


----------



## frank1333 (Dec 19, 2013)

@4212darren
What bearings are you using? H&H?


----------



## getupgetdown (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone care to comment on the integrity of the i9 Torch Enduro rim durability? I beat the sh*t out of my stans flow rims, and have replaced the rear like 4 times in the last 3 years on my current wheelset. So Im looking for something a little stronger. Of course my rims should be beaten less with the super active 4xfour linkage on my new Chili!!!!

Also are there any reports as to whether or not the fixes are working that i9 has issued for the problems people have reported with the new torch hubs? 

Thanks!


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- running the 24H XC wheels, so no comment on Enduro, but have noticed a HUGE improvement over my Black Flag wheels (wasn't hard)........once I'm healed up (effed up elbow), I'll be working these babies over in the north GA / TN / western NC mountains this year.......interested in seeing how the "Pisgah" wheels work out.........


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

mr_chrome said:


> - running the 24H XC wheels, so no comment on Enduro, but have noticed a HUGE improvement over my Black Flag wheels (wasn't hard)........once I'm healed up (effed up elbow), I'll be working these babies over in the north GA / TN / western NC mountains this year.......interested in seeing how the "Pisgah" wheels work out.........


I am wondering how my crest/I9 will hold up in Pisgah. I havent had a chance to ride them and that will be my first trip south to beat the snow. Im hoping they will hold up ok for me (175lbs pretty smooth rider).


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

getupgetdown said:


> Anyone care to comment on the integrity of the i9 Torch Enduro rim durability? I beat the sh*t out of my stans flow rims, and have replaced the rear like 4 times in the last 3 years on my current wheelset. So Im looking for something a little stronger. Of course my rims should be beaten less with the super active 4xfour linkage on my new Chili!!!!
> 
> Also are there any reports as to whether or not the fixes are working that i9 has issued for the problems people have reported with the new torch hubs?
> 
> Thanks!


i cannot praise I9 enough. I have the trail 32 hole 29er and punish them all the time. actually three sets of them to be exact. The rims have help up very well. far better than my AMClassic all mountain and better than my charger pro sl. i did have freehub bearing/spacer issues in the beginning, but the most recent bearings seem to be holding quite well.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I9 just sent me update cassette body, I was having some slow turning of wheel when tightening down hard on thur axle. They sent new pawl springs also the old pawls are swapped over to new body. New body has all new bearings inside. I decided to replace the 6903 bearing in hub shell that you see when removing the cassette body.
Phil Wood PWX93 is what I used 21.00 bucks, and on the other side of hub shell I replaced that bearing with SKF 6804 made in France. Skf are some nice bearings. I also use Hadley teflon oil on the inner pawls, this will make the hub a bit more quiet. The best oil you can use, in my opinion, so all supper smooth now !!


----------



## sasquatch on 1206 (Aug 23, 2013)

machine4321 said:


> I am wondering how my crest/I9 will hold up in Pisgah. I havent had a chance to ride them and that will be my first trip south to beat the snow. Im hoping they will hold up ok for me (175lbs pretty smooth rider).


They'll be fine,I ran that combination on my single speed for a year or so.Never had any issues.Pisgah is my local trails.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great news. Thanks. Cant wait to get down there. This is what we are dealing with.


----------



## mojoman (Aug 20, 2007)

Trying to decide between the Trail and the Enduro. I am only 170 but ride some crazy urban freestyle stuff. 4 - 6 foot drops and hitting downed trees hard sometimes. I am very hard on my bikes and need some strong and light stuff. I am thinking the enduro but I like the weight savings of the Trail. Does anyone have an opinion of what way I should go.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

From your riding style you're definitely a candidate for the Enduro wheel set. Weight savings does you no good when you taco a wheel.


----------



## mojoman (Aug 20, 2007)

Are the Enduro wheels I9 currently selling have the 'fix' applied to them before they ship, or are they just waiting for them to go bad and fixing them as they come in? I am considering buying a set but don't want to deal with them going bad and trying to fix them as soon as I get them.


----------



## islandtees (Jul 21, 2013)

Call them, they will answer the phone and very helpful.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

They build the wheels to order, so you will be getting all updates. I9 has great customer service, no need to worry. I love my wheels, they make my bike !!


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

mojoman said:


> Are the Enduro wheels I9 currently selling have the 'fix' applied to them before they ship, or are they just waiting for them to go bad and fixing them as they come in? I am considering buying a set but don't want to deal with them going bad and trying to fix them as soon as I get them.


All orders have been shipping with the updated DBL row FH bearing.


----------



## Bugsbomb (Sep 8, 2011)

*New I9 Torch Classic 29er setup*

Just got my order in from RBikes.com, pretty stoked. Got pictures attached

I'm sitting 180lbs, XC racer
Order hit my door at 2 weeks, 1 day after placing with Rbikes
$900.00 even total out the door

Rear
Industry Nine Torch Classic 32h Red
10x135 thru axle
XX1 Freehub
Stans Arch EX with Red Alloy Nipples
DT Swiss Comp 14/15 Spokes
Taped with stans tubeless stems

Front
All the same, setup 15mm thru axle

I really wanted to go with stans rims and by using classic hubs, it's only some 30 or so grams heavier than straight pull and over $300 cheaper. That's $10/gram.

From MN, so it'll be a little while to get em out, but these should help me go for a buckle this year at Leadville, I got in.

Stoked I9 rider, Matt

Going on my Red EMD, also attached here with Hope Hubs, the hopes are going to my wife's bike, they are pretty sweet as well, but I9 instant engagement rocks.


----------



## mattogu (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone with xx1 have trouble removing rear cassette? seems I can not get the cassette removal tool to seat deep enough into the splines of the lock ring. I tried removing the end cap but it seems to be "captured" under the cassette lock ring. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like you need more grease on the threads, next time. This time try spraying tri-flow or another lubricant where the threads are behind the large cog and between the outer teeth on the lock ring. Let is soak in for a few minutes and then try again. 

S4


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

mattogu said:


> Anyone with xx1 have trouble removing rear cassette? seems I can not get the cassette removal tool to seat deep enough into the splines of the lock ring. I tried removing the end cap but it seems to be "captured" under the cassette lock ring. Any help would be appreciated.


Machine out the inside of the tool a little bit.


----------



## mattogu (Jan 21, 2004)

is this what you did? Im using a park fr-5 tool, but it does not go deep enough to work? seems weird. thanks for the tip.


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

mattogu said:


> is this what you did? Im using a park fr-5 tool, but it does not go deep enough to work? seems weird. thanks for the tip.


I had 3 of the Park tools & 1 had a larger inside than the others & I used that, I would have machined it a bit if I needed to.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Shimano tool works fine for me. 

S4


----------



## mattogu (Jan 21, 2004)

I went to shop and the park tool fr-5 they had in stock was larger inside. got that, now having hell of a time removing cassette! any tips?


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

mattogu said:


> I went to shop and the park tool fr-5 they had in stock was larger inside. got that, now having hell of a time removing cassette! any tips?


Post #393 or hire a mechanic.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

The end cap is getting in the way of inserting the cassette tool? It should pull right off and a normal cassette removal tool should fit right in no problem.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink... 

The end cap will not come off except with the cassette. That is pretty much how all XX1 hubs work. 

Shimano cassette tool is the best. They are not all created equal. 

Grease the threads and lightly oil the contact point where the lock ring contacts the cassette and end cap. Of course this must occur when removed. If stuck on see prior post 393. 

S4


----------



## cicot (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been looking at these wheels for a long time. just not sure if they are worth the money pretty expensive.


----------



## mattogu (Jan 21, 2004)

Took a while to find, but for those of us who are having or had or will have problems removing xx1 cassette.
To:
SRAM Service Points
Subject:
XD Cassette Removal Techniques
From:
SRAM
Document:
TB#SR130701
The XD driver body and matching cassette are an innovative approach in joining new ideas to older standards. While
cassette installation is normal the removal technique is unique due to the integrated locking tube within the cassette.
Unlike a conventional cassette should an XD cassette become lodged on the driver during removal attempting to fully
unthread the locking tube from the driver will cause further binding and possible damage to both the cassette and driver
body.
Cassette Installation:
When installing an XD cassette onto the driver the interface splines and threads of the lock tube should be greased.
After aligning the driver and cassette splines tighten the locking tube to 40 nm or 354 in/lbs. On some drivers it could be
required to engage the locking tube threads slightly before final alignment of the cassette.
Cassette Removal:
When removing the cassette a conventional chain whip and lockring tool should be used; the cassette should slide off
the driver splines as fixing torque is released. If the cassette appears stuck or the locking tube tension increases do not
continue to unthread the locking tube-doing so will only cause the cassette dome to become tighter.
The following process should used for removal, if possible remove the driver body from the hub for easier access:
1. Apply a penetrating oil to the cog/spline interface and inside the locking tube area. Allow to sit for several minutes.
2. Retighten locking tube to hand tight, then loosen 2 full turns.
3. Using a plastic hammer (and plastic or wooden rod thru the wheel spokes) tap 3 to 4 of the large cog support beams
from the back. DO NOT USE A METAL HAMMER OR PUNCH-this could damage the largest cog.
4. Loosen the locking tube 2-3 turns while checking for a gap to appear between the driver body splines and largest cog.
5. If a gap does not appear repeat step 2.
6. Unscrew the locking tube completely.
Should the largest cog remain on the driver after these steps please contact your SRAM Technical Representative.
The full XX1 Service Manual can be downloaded at https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2014_xx1_service_
manual_0.pdf. All XX1 manuals are located at Service Resources - SRAM | SRAM.
Thank you,
SRAM LLC
SERVICE UPDATE


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

That is the best advice I have seen in this thread.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

cicot said:


> I've been looking at these wheels for a long time. just not sure if they are worth the money pretty expensive.


You can always get a set of custom wheels built around the I9 Torch Classic hubs. Still get 120 points of engagement, but more rim choices, easily replaced j-bend spokes, and less expensive.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

dgaddis1 said:


> You can always get a set of custom wheels built around the I9 Torch Classic hubs. Still get 120 points of engagement, but more rim choices, easily replaced j-bend spokes, and less expensive.


+1. Personally I would get the LB rims and torch classic hubs with J bend spokes as dgaddis recommends. Don't think for the money there is anything better.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

epiphreddy said:


> +1. Personally I would get the LB rims and torch classic hubs with J bend spokes as dgaddis recommends. Don't think for the money there is anything better.


Forgive me for not knowing but what's the difference between the classic hubs and those on the torch trail wheels?


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

trumpus said:


> Forgive me for not knowing but what's the difference between the classic hubs and those on the torch trail wheels?


1 has the straight pull alloy spokes & 1 has the standard j spokes.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

dgaddis1 said:


> You can always get a set of custom wheels built around the I9 Torch Classic hubs. Still get 120 points of engagement, but more rim choices, easily replaced j-bend spokes, and less expensive.


This is what I just did actually. I ended up with orange I9 classic hub's, Dt Swiss Comp spokes and Velocity Blunt rim's for less than what I9 torch's in any configuration would have cost. In a few years I'll still have good hub set to relace into my next rim's that doesnt require special aluminum spokes.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

muzzanic said:


> 1 has the straight pull alloy spokes & 1 has the standard j spokes.


And to further that statement, the straight aluminum spokes are MUCH harder to come by and MUCH more expensive.


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

Bugsbomb said:


> Just got my order in from RBikes.com, pretty stoked. Got pictures attached
> 
> I'm sitting 180lbs, XC racer
> Order hit my door at 2 weeks, 1 day after placing with Rbikes
> ...


Got actual weight for this wheel set? I'm thinking of something similar but I might try the WTB KOM rim instead as I've found Arches to be soft on build up. Came close to ordering a set of 24 Trail system wheels but I like to build my own and have really enjoyed the durability of my Kings/Flow EX set. Only trouble with that set is the weight I suppose - I've abused them with hard riding in Pisgah with a hardtail with stupid low pressures. Looking for a second set that's a little more geared towards race day // special events but still want a bit of durability.

Off the original topic, but FWIW - I've owned two of their older style system wheels. The first was a set of enduro wheels on Flows in a 26 that were really some of the nicest wheels I've ridden, super stiff and predictable and almost no issues beyond bearing service intervals which I would rate as fair to poor, but we ride in nasty conditions, constantly to be fair. The second set was the XC style, again in 26 on Arches and I had trouble keeping the bearings in the rear hub quiet. Customer service was quick and solved the issue. If the bearing service intervals were a bit longer these would be an easy choice over Kings etc.

I went with i9s to spec my latest CX wheel build. The initial impression was that they're really pretty and I wanted a colored theme to my build. The front hub felt awesome out of the box but the rear hub had quite a bit of drag. After building and tensioning both wheels properly laced to HED Belgium Pluses (amazing rims!) it seemed to relax the drag on the rear hub just a bit. After a handful of short rides the bearings seals relaxed/ seated into place and the wheels ROLL. Side note, Hutchinson Sector 28s in tubeless are quite amazing, very happy with all my choices here.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Any long term reviews on the trail 24 yet?

On backorder but just pulled the trigger as it seems these were isolated complaints on some early 1st of model. I have been looking at I9 for years never been one to be envious of others bike stuff but super excited to get these.

Would be good to know how often everyone is truing, tensioning, and servicing freehub on the 24s specifically


----------



## ric-the-mountainbike (Jun 28, 2012)

Service intervals are pretty few and far between now on the torch system as well as simpler.
The 24s 2:1 lacing keeps the tensions even and the wheel is more stable, lessening the negative effects of the detensoning cycle. A lot of folks have been pounding their 24s in pisgah and they keep on rollin! 
You won't be disappointed!


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Been riding my torches for awhile now. On my second season. I had the first gen torches and I9 ended up sending me a replaced freehubbody with axle update due to premature bearing failure. Super easy to work on the hubs. Love em. As for duraablity no issues yet however I did break 4 spokes last year from a branch. I was able to ride out no problem and wheel was slightly un true. 

Now one question, on my last ride I was going up a steep hill and heard a clink. I checked my rear wheel and one of the spokes broke. I felt the spoke brake as I was applying alot of pedal pressure climbing up the hill. Any thoughts on why it broke? I was able to replace the spoke and true it up last night and checked the spoke tension on all spokes.


----------



## changingleaf (Apr 2, 2010)

What part of the spoke broke? Was it damaged previously? Two of most common causes for spoke breakage are fatigue due to insufficient tension, and previous damage due to dropping the chain into the spokes.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Spoke broke right at the hub. I had to use a allen key to get the remaining spoke out of the hub. It could of been damaged from last year when tree branch broke my 4 spokes but Im unsure.


----------



## Andy13 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to update on my Torch rear hub. I also received the updated cassette body w/ the double bearings on one side, etc. The hub has been great with many miles on it. I have been very satisfied w/ Industry 9 customer support. Great people to work with and great product.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

My wheels have been very reliable.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Any thoughts/recommendations for straight pull vs. j-bend? I want Torch hubs and had planned to have hem laced to NOX AM29 rims. If the straight pull are that much better, I'd be forced to go with aluminum enduro rims and an I9 build (due to cost and wanting wide rims).


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would go new Project 321 hubs, new rear hub at 285g. I like there new end caps and angular bearings. Also preload is adjustable, I believe NOX loves Project 321 quality. Sapim Laser, or CX Ray spokes.

I have a set of I9 torch 32 hole, I find the alloy spokes to be noisy. The end caps design is just ok and no preload adjustment. I also have a set of Light Bicycles 30mm hookless 29er wheels with Hadley hubs and Sapim Laser spokes. This is my favorite set to date. It's the Carbon rims that add all the stiffness !!


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

Andy13 said:


> Just wanted to update on my Torch rear hub. I also received the updated cassette body w/ the double bearings on one side, etc. The hub has been great with many miles on it. I have been very satisfied w/ Industry 9 customer support. Great people to work with and great product.


+3 (for my three sets)


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Anyobe feel like i9 wheels are the way to go vs just using the i9 hubs and some other rims?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

I havent had any issues with my torches after receiving updated hub internals last year. I plan on doing a hub tear down late summer to inspect internals and look for broken prawl springs.


----------



## Sounders FC (May 13, 2014)

I have both the original I9s laced w/ straight pulls to dt 5.1 rims (26) and then a brand new set of Noxs with I9 torch laced w/ j-bend (27.5). For the kind of riding I do in the PNW, intermediate jumps/drops and flow trails - both are great. I'm not a good enough rider to really tell the difference. The Nox's feel like they spin up a bit faster, even though the wheels are bigger. 

Overall, I'm really happy with the I9s for my type of riding.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Ive been temped to do a Noxs i9 combo just like that.
Im a little more comfortable with an aluminum rim though. So Im looking away from carbon at the moment. I am now using some new Easton Haven 29s and they rock but I'd like more poe. Its a want not a need though.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

The ERD of the Nox AM29 rim is 594, with the I9 Trail/Enduro rim at 597. Anyone know if that's close enough to relace my straight-pull setup to the AM29 rim? I'd really rather not have to buy all new spokes...


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

The Enduro 29 ERD is 595mm, and given the hub hammer penetration on the Enduro is nearly perfectly in the middle of the spoke, you should be able to get away with a 1mm deeper ERD, which will split the radial difference only .5mm of spoke length. Ideally, you'd want a slightly shorter spoke, but you'd still have full thread contact with the 594mm rim.


----------



## NCBigHit (Jan 15, 2004)

Just wanted to add my experiences to the list. I picked up my 26 inch enduro wheelset about 6 months ago and it has been faultless. The difference in stiffness was very noticeable coming from a 2012 crossmax SX wheelset (which I thought was pretty nice until I got on my i9s). It literally changed the way I ride corners because it just does not deflect...I love it. When I swapped rear wheels back to the crossmax SX for a few days (see below) I actually had to back off in high speed loose corners because the bike just didn't handle the same. As everyone else has noted, the engagement is amazing and was also really a bonus that I had not counted on. I've become spoiled as I notice it when I ride my other bike that doesn't have such a nice hub. 

A word about i9 customer service: I did flat spot the rear rim casing a pretty fair sized gap at speed. Honestly, most wheels would have been rendered useless by a hit like this (I have seen others short this same gap with unfortunate consequences). The wheel stayed true and since it was prime spring riding time I just tightened the spokes back up and kept rolling without incident. This involved several trips to Pisgah a ton of jumping and quite a few miles of regular trail riding. I finally had some downtime this week so sent the wheel for service at i9 as follows: Shipped Monday, got a call from Keith at i9 Tuesday afternoon telling me that they have rebuilt the wheel with a new rim and that because my hub was "an older version" it was replaced with the latest hub (I was not having any issues with my hub, the tech just took it upon himself to check it over and did this during the rebuild). The wheel is due to arrive at my place Thursday. Total cost 135 bucks including shipping and tax.

I just can't say enough good things about the wheels and people at i9...they've got a customer for life now (my wallet is sad).


----------



## NóiNPO (May 21, 2014)

So... loking to upgrade my current wheelset, and i'm pretty sure im in love with I9's enduro wheelset with green hubs and spokes.
I just have some trouble finding a place to buy the set in europe since it seems like they don't ship here.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

TGreetings Noi, 

Dave from i9 here. We have a few options for you: 

1) Check out our international distributor link on our website. If there is a dealer in your country, you can place your order with them. 
2) If there is no distributor, many American retailers are willing ship overseas. 
3) If you can't locate a willing American retailer, and the country we're shipping to has no distributor, you're welcome to call us for your order. 
Thanks!


----------



## NóiNPO (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply, and i'll check out your listed options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone here riding the Trail 24?
Wondering if you've found them stiff enough, or does it give up too much compared to the Trail 32?
I'm on Mavic Crossmax Enduros (the yellow wheels) and love them. Perfect stiffness, decent weight, though a little on the narrow side. 
I'm thinking the Trail 24 may be of equal stiffness but a chance to save about 200g, which is very tempting. 
I'm about 150 pounds and ride a 650B Ibis HDR. 
Thanks


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry to say, but I9 is now way behind in still using skinny alloy rims. Carbon wide 30 to 35mm rims are a game changer. Hubs are nice though !! My 2 cents.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Buy your self some 40mm Derby rims send them to I9 with your choice of color, would be an great option.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

A lot more money. I can get the Trails for about $1000. 
Plus the idea of a decently stiff wheelset coming in at 1500g is very very appealing. I do a lot of trails that require many ups and downs.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I can tell you I had both 24 hole I9 Torch trail and 32 spoke , I could not tell the difference. I did pick up more sticks through the 24 hole with the wider gap that's about it. I sold the 32 hole to my friend and he is still beating the crap out of them, holding up great after all the hub revisions were done!!


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

That's what I was looking for (someone who's tried both 24 and 32). Appreciate that. 
What wheel size were you running and what's your weight? I'm about 150-155lbs with gear.


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have the older version of the single speed hubs. And I love these hubs!!! No dish wheel set on my all mountain ss is the ****!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

29er Pivot 429c and SL. 185lbs, East Coast rocks and roots. My friend just now told me now he bent the rear rim from to low pressure. He bent it back with no problems so far!!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the 24h Ultralites on an Intense Tracer 275c and love them. Yes they are a 1350g wheelset. I cant believe the Ultralites have held up. I'm 180 lbs and ride pretty hard.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Just finished a rebuild of my 2 year old Torch wheel set. I had some Trail rims to go with the set, initially, and they were pretty beat up. Got my hands on some Enduro rims (ERD within tolerance), replaced about 5 spokes, and relaced them with the help of a buddy (shout out to EatsDirt!). 

Took them to a shop to have them tensioned and dished, but if you're comfortable doing that, you can certainly go it alone. The builder let me know the wheel came up to tension with zero issues. Now I essentially have a brand new set of wheels. 

Kudos to i9 for making great stuff!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Just bought a rear torch hub to lace and it came with a small bag of spares - 4 pawl springs and it looks like an o-ring. What's it for, the one inside the endcap?

http://www.industrynine.net/files/files/Torch_Hub_Diagram.pdf


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

6thElement said:


> Just bought a rear torch hub to lace and it came with a small bag of spares - 4 pawl springs and it looks like a seal. What's the seal for?


An endcap? Those can be hard to remove without damaging the seal.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking at the pdf I edited my post with and that's the only thing I think it could be for.


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

Right you are kragu and 6thElement, 

We spec a tight tolerance on the endcap/axle interface to keep the FH body on and off the trail or shop floor should you need to remove the wheel. The o-ring is what provides the "bite" and after repeated removal/install cycles, it might lose some it's effectiveness. Hence a fresh o-ring along with some pawl springs so a Friday service sesh doesn't turn into a missed Saturday ride. 

- Dave from i9.


----------



## Mahmer09 (Jan 8, 2013)

So thanks to this site, I understand wheels and hubs and the whole nine. My budget is around $1,000. So that pretty much rules out carbon. I ride mainly XC/moderate trail so I don't think I need 30mm+ inner rim width, which if I am going non carbon will just add weight. But here is the thing, if I am spending that much cash, I want stronger, lighter, noticeably better wheels than stock. I went around and around, found wheel builders online.

Thought Hadley hubs with Stans Flow. But my thought is, would I really notice a difference in stiffness and weight? So I came back around to my original idea of I9 torch wheels. Good hubs, stiff, pretty light. 

Finally here is my question, are the Torch wheel sets one of the best close to carbon type wheels, worth the $1000+ upgrade? Or what would be the closest to carbon in weight/stiffness? A friend said American Classic which has a high end alloy option?Thanks


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

I like the I9 Torch Trail wheels, I have seen them take a beating & hold up good, Very nice hubs & very light for a strong wheel.

I have many sets of I9 wheels & also many Flow EX,Arch EX & crest wheels ( with hope evo hubs ) & hands down the Torch wheels kick there butt.



Mahmer09 said:


> So thanks to this site, I understand wheels and hubs and the whole nine. My budget is around $1,000. So that pretty much rules out carbon. I ride mainly XC/moderate trail so I don't think I need 30mm+ inner rim width, which if I am going non carbon will just add weight. But here is the thing, if I am spending that much cash, I want stronger, lighter, noticeably better wheels than stock. I went around and around, found wheel builders online.
> 
> Thought Hadley hubs with Stans Flow. But my thought is, would I really notice a difference in stiffness and weight? So I came back around to my original idea of I9 torch wheels. Good hubs, stiff, pretty light.
> 
> Finally here is my question, are the Torch wheel sets one of the best close to carbon type wheels, worth the $1000+ upgrade? Or what would be the closest to carbon in weight/stiffness? A friend said American Classic which has a high end alloy option?Thanks


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Mahmer09 said:


> So thanks to this site, I understand wheels and hubs and the whole nine. My budget is around $1,000. So that pretty much rules out carbon. I ride mainly XC/moderate trail so I don't think I need 30mm+ inner rim width, which if I am going non carbon will just add weight. But here is the thing, if I am spending that much cash, I want stronger, lighter, noticeably better wheels than stock. I went around and around, found wheel builders online.
> 
> Thought Hadley hubs with Stans Flow. But my thought is, would I really notice a difference in stiffness and weight? So I came back around to my original idea of I9 torch wheels. Good hubs, stiff, pretty light.
> 
> Finally here is my question, are the Torch wheel sets one of the best close to carbon type wheels, worth the $1000+ upgrade? Or what would be the closest to carbon in weight/stiffness? A friend said American Classic which has a high end alloy option?Thanks


To Keep the answer simple yes, sounds like stiffness is your prime concern so 32 spoke trails should be an option or maybe even endures, another option might a good custom build with I9s and Stans Flows, discussing what you really want with your builder and letting them choose your spokes and nipples.

Personally I have Trail 24s on a hardtail and than torch hubs, arch ex rims, with ds swiss revolution spokes on a 100mm FS they both are plenty stiff for me and reasonable weights. On the HT I could imagine stiffer actually impacting comfort.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

*Torch*



Mahmer09 said:


> So thanks to this site, I understand wheels and hubs and the whole nine. My budget is around $1,000. So that pretty much rules out carbon. I ride mainly XC/moderate trail so I don't think I need 30mm+ inner rim width, which if I am going non carbon will just add weight. But here is the thing, if I am spending that much cash, I want stronger, lighter, noticeably better wheels than stock. I went around and around, found wheel builders online.
> 
> Thought Hadley hubs with Stans Flow. But my thought is, would I really notice a difference in stiffness and weight? So I came back around to my original idea of I9 torch wheels. Good hubs, stiff, pretty light.
> 
> Finally here is my question, are the Torch wheel sets one of the best close to carbon type wheels, worth the $1000+ upgrade? Or what would be the closest to carbon in weight/stiffness? A friend said American Classic which has a high end alloy option?Thanks


I've been riding the Torch wheels since they came out. I have the Torch Trail 29er wheel set. They have been great on my HT. No issues at all. This past week I upgraded to the UL Carbon Pillars. I hope they provide the same reliability that the Torch did. Sad to see the Torch setting in the corner.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

stumpynerd said:


> Anybody sporting these wheels yet? Going to upgrade wheels soon, and was going to go with the I9 AM wheelset however saw the Torch set is now available.
> 
> Are the I9 AM & or Enduro wheels going to be phased out?


I just got the torch ultralites. save to say ill never ride anything less then an i9 ever again.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy the Torch XD driver for decent price?


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you need the whole thing? bearings, pawls etc? or just the body. Only $90 direct if you are willing to do the rest yourself. Doubt you'll find it much cheaper


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Do you need the whole thing? bearings, pawls etc? or just the body. Only $90 direct if you are willing to do the rest yourself. Doubt you'll find it much cheaper


Can I use the guts from stock 10speed driver?


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Good question, actually...I have to assume you can use the pawls. Given the smaller body the bearings may be smaller too.

Best to contact I9 about that.


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

Afternoon all!

If you're thinking of swapping only the FH body shell on the Torch wheels to accept an XD1 driver, you'll only need the shell itself. Bearings, pawls, springs, spacer, etc. will fit from an HG to XD type FH body. The pawls are expensive little widgets, so you can save a bit of cash if you just use your existing parts.

One thing to double check, if you have a HG from a over a year back, it's worth it to reference this bulletin. You might need a new DS endcap if going to XD, but you might not. Be sure by checking!

Have a great weekend!

Dave from i9


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Serious question--how does an aluminum wheelset manage to weigh less than comparable carbon offerings with similar weight restrictions?

For example, the Roval Traverse SL Fattie is 1,570g with 240lb rider weight limit. Obviously the SL's are wider wider, but how does the i9 wheel manage similar weight and rider weight restriction with an aluminum rim? Are the i9's flexier? Does one wheelset have a more conservative rider weight limit? Seems like something has to give... lightweight or stiff...


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Not being an engineer, I am not qualified to answer this. That said, I would think the hubs/spokes have something to do with it.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

teamdicky said:


> FYI: If what I scribbled down on a piece of paper a couple months ago is right, the Trail rim (inner width 23.5mm) has a weight of 430 grams. That makes it slightly lighter than an Arch EX (450 grams) and slightly wider as well (21mm).
> 
> Against other Stan's rims:
> 
> ...


I have the Ultralites. The hoops are 375 grams and 21.3mm internal and 25mm external. I initially wanted the trails. I called i9 and they said for 165$ a wheel they would swap out for the wider rim. I only weigh 135lb.. I'm contemplating going wider.. but i can't decide if it worth it...?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

Alias530 said:


> Serious question--how does an aluminum wheelset manage to weigh less than comparable carbon offerings with similar weight restrictions?
> 
> For example, the Roval Traverse SL Fattie is 1,570g with 240lb rider weight limit. Obviously the SL's are wider wider, but how does the i9 wheel manage similar weight and rider weight restriction with an aluminum rim? Are the i9's flexier? Does one wheelset have a more conservative rider weight limit? Seems like something has to give... lightweight or stiff...


Bad rim strikes on a carbon rim can cause cracks, fracture, failure - think brittle. An aluminum rim can bend and not totally fail with similar rim strikes and can possibly be bent back into shape.

I've been on 24h trails for over a year with some good crashes that I thought would taco them and they've been solid.... super impressed. I'm 165lbs and crash well and semi often.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive been blown away how good the ULTRALITE 24H are. I cant believe mine have held up and I have beat them.

edited-they are Ultralites.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

kntr said:


> Ive been blown away how good the 24H trails are. I cant believe mine have held up and I have beat them.


Almost wish I would have got the trail 24s but I went with the ultralites. I dig them. Just looking for the right tires. Anyone else in here have the ultralites?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bigdog100 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy the Torch XD driver for decent price?


I have a new never used Torch xd driver, sold my i9 to friend. I now run Onyx racing hubs and Derby 35mm rims more weight but a game changer!! No sound from Onyx hubs and almost 0 drag.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

F29Lefty said:


> Almost wish I would have got the trail 24s but I went with the ultralites. I dig them. Just looking for the right tires. Anyone else in here have the ultralites?


Opps mine are the Ultralite 24h. Not the trails.

Im running Ikon 2.3 front and 2.2 rear.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

kntr said:


> Ive been blown away how good the ULTRALITE 24H are. I cant believe mine have held up and I have beat them.
> 
> edited-they are Ultralites.


What tire and tire width you running?


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

kntr said:


> Opps mine are the Ultralite 24h. Not the trails.
> 
> Im running Ikon 2.3 front and 2.2 rear.


Just saw this one. Haha. You likin the ikon? I haven't tried them. I tried the crossmarks. They were decent


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I really like the Ikon 2.3. It surprisingly has a lot of traction, but rolls really well. I do suggest the 2.3 front and rear though. I don't like the 2.2. The knobs are just too small on the 2.2. My other wheelset is Stans hubs and Flow rims with 2.4 Highrollers. I run them when it gets gnarly.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

kntr said:


> I really like the Ikon 2.3. It surprisingly has a lot of traction, but rolls really well. I do suggest the 2.3 front and rear though. I don't like the 2.2. The knobs are just too small on the 2.2. My other wheelset is Stans hubs and Flow rims with 2.4 Highrollers. I run them when it gets gnarly.


Thanks man. those will be next on my list!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Going through a quandry here.

Been a good year for my business, and I want to splurge a little on a nice set of wheels. I will be putting them on my re-framed Remedy, which now is a 9.9 frame. The color is a bright and sharp almost highlighter yellow/green, and I would like a little bit of color. 

I have pretty well ruled out carbon rims. I am 6'0, 200 lb, and we ride some chunky rocky stuff. We were coming across a section last week, where it was newly "armored". I picked the front wheel up, and at roughly 20 mph, felt 4 or 5 solid rim-strikes on the rear wheel. I am concerned carbon would just not hold up.

The bike currently has Sram ROAM 30's, which are 24 spoke and 21mm internal. The rear is the Boost 148, and feels pretty good, but I do still notice some flex. I have not had major issues with rim truness, so that's good. 
I was thinking a set of the Enduro Torch wheels, 32 hole. I'm just not sure if I should do the Trails, which are a fair bit lighter than the Roams, or the Enduros. Heck, I had even been tempted to do the Gravity! They are slightly heavier than the Roams, but nice and wide, with beefy spokes, and I have no doubt would be much stronger and stiffer. 

Moreso that weight (again, I am 200 lb, so I need to lose weight!) I want the stiffness and strength. That said, I would love a lighter wheelset that is stronger/stiffer/wider than the Roams, and if I'm going to spend that kind of coin on a set of wheels - which should I do?!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> Going through a quandry here.
> 
> Been a good year for my business, and I want to splurge a little on a nice set of wheels. I will be putting them on my re-framed Remedy, which now is a 9.9 frame. The color is a bright and sharp almost highlighter yellow/green, and I would like a little bit of color.
> 
> ...


Weight wise either would be fine but the enduros seem to fit your riding and bike well with minimal rotating weight increase. I would go enduro if running 2.4 tires trail 32 if running something like 2.2.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree 100%, :thumbsup: If you're riding trails like that, assume you're also riding wider rubber and so wider rims are going to add to the ride. Wider rim will give more sidewall support and stop any tyre roll at same pressures you ran before, may even be able to run a bit lower. 
Friend had the 24H Trails before on SC Tallboy, originally built the bike with Pro2/Crest and the difference the 24H Trails made, despite being close in weight was amazing. He sold the SC Tallboy and moved to a Prime went for the 32H Enduros and again an improvement, not only in stiffness, but the extra width works well with the HR2 2.3" he runs.



HEMIjer said:


> Weight wise either would be fine but the enduros seem to fit your riding and bike well with minimal rotating weight increase. I would go enduro if running 2.4 tires trail 32 if running something like 2.2.
> 
> 
> DethWshBkr said:
> ...


----------



## changingleaf (Apr 2, 2010)

3 good rim choices are:
Stan's Flow EX
DT Swiss EX 471
WTB i25

The hub choice and spoke choice can make a big difference in the weight and durability of the wheel as well.


----------



## jc280 (May 13, 2008)

I've been riding the Ultralite Pillars for a month or so now. They are fantastic as well. Stiff and light. My Torch Trail 29er wheels need a new home if anyone is interested.


----------



## HouseNotes (Aug 18, 2012)

jc280 said:


> I've been riding the Ultralite Pillars for a month or so now. They are fantastic as well. Stiff and light. My Torch Trail 29er wheels need a new home if anyone is interested.


Interested. Check your pm.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

changingleaf said:


> 3 good rim choices are:
> Stan's Flow EX
> DT Swiss EX 471
> WTB i25
> ...


I'm running I9 Classic/Wheelsmith DB/Flow EX on my Megatrail and love the combo. Flexibility to upgrade to carbon rims later, and a pretty durable build to start with.

I rode the Torch Trail wheel set on my long travel 29er for a little over a year, then swapped rims to the Enduros. Made a pretty noticeable difference. Alas, my 29er is gone and my wheels need to be as well. They're up for sale as well.


----------



## F29Lefty (Apr 10, 2014)

*Got a ding in my rim*









:madman::madman::madman:


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

anybody has the actual weight of the 29'' Ultralite set? I9 says ''1415'', but I wanna know the actual weight...paste experiences have shown me that they might be a bit of from claimed...


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

Dave from i9 here - 

I just weighted a pair of UL29's - tape and valves installed, regular steel bearings and 15/12x142 XD. Pretty much how you'd pull them out of the box. Weight on our Feedback Sports hanging scale was 1460g. 

We do publish the lowest weight build specs - so ceramic bearings, lightest endcap and FH combo and without tape and valves.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks for the response!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tangrip9 (May 24, 2011)

Yo! Anybody on here see a set of the new lime green that industry nine is running in person??. I have a set on order right now, trying to match up a couple of small bits like maybe stem seatpost collar and pedals...... I know anodization varies from company to company but anybody have any advice on what would be the closest?


----------



## Industry Nine (Oct 30, 2013)

Dave again, 

I've seen it a bunch! 

All kidding aside, the Lime Green we're seeing is a bright, vibrant color, but I think the photo above might be a touch over-saturated. We are getting deep, true color from Lime Green, and it is matching most "neon green" and "sour apple" components we're noticing on bikes. Thinking a DVO fork? It looks great there, too! 

Thanks!


----------



## tangrip9 (May 24, 2011)

Industry Nine said:


> Dave again,
> 
> I've seen it a bunch!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Dave! No dvo fork here, running a 160 Lyrik, this stuff is going on a bright blue Evil The Wreckoning. Going to be so sick, can't wait..... I think I'm going to go with some bright green bits from Deity


----------



## Jason Meadows (Nov 24, 2013)

Just got my I9 enduro wheels the other day.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Have any of ya guys had issues with front wheel bearings on your torches? Im on my second set of bearings for the front. I also had a recall on my rear hub which was replaced then those bearings only lasted one season. Apparently there must of been a bad batch of enduro bearings. I love my I9s and great customer service. But tired of replacing bearing every season. I like how easy they are to work on however.


----------



## speedgearbike (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys. We have been building a lot of I9 wheels with standard j-bend spokes. These new hubs are amazing. I had Kings for the last 10 years but I am switching to I9. Be happy to build you a pair.

http://stores.ebay.com/SpeedGear-Bike-Shop/WHEELS-Custom-Hand-Built-/_i.html?_fsub=15806158010


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

speedgearbike said:


> Hey guys. We have been building a lot of I9 wheels with standard j-bend spokes. These new hubs are amazing. I had Kings for the last 10 years but I am switching to I9. Be happy to build you a pair.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/SpeedGear-Bike-Shop/WHEELS-Custom-Hand-Built-/_i.html?_fsub=15806158010
> View attachment 1045711


maybe an ad on MTBR instead of free advertising?


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

stumpynerd said:


> Have any of ya guys had issues with front wheel bearings on your torches? Im on my second set of bearings for the front. I also had a recall on my rear hub which was replaced then those bearings only lasted one season. Apparently there must of been a bad batch of enduro bearings. I love my I9s and great customer service. But tired of replacing bearing every season. I like how easy they are to work on however.


I just heard back from Dave at I9. Thanks Dave for your assistance. I will email Colin about new bearings with different grease pack.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> I just heard back from Dave at I9. Thanks Dave for your assistance. I will email Colin about new bearings with different grease pack.


I think after going through this long (but useful) thread I will be ordering a DT spline wheelset https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/Overview?cat=MTB Wheels


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Davide said:


> I think after going through this long (but useful) thread I will be ordering a DT spline wheelset https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/Overview?cat=MTB Wheels


Good luck with dt customer service. I9 is top notch for customer service and quality.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I hear back from DT Swiss within 24 hours, every time, with the exception of weekends.

[email protected]


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

stumpynerd said:


> ... I9 is top notch for customer service and quality.


Judging just from this thread it looks like customer service is good and quality got better with time. But given the I9 premium $$$$$ this thread is still not really reassuring. It might be the cost of popularity (the usual selection bias: you hear only the problems, and you hear more problems the more popular the product is) but still ...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have I9s on 3 of my bikes. They have been the best wheels I have ever owned. I'm about to order I9s for my fat bike. I will have no other wheels on my bikes.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone switch from CK to I9?


----------



## tangrip9 (May 24, 2011)

kntr said:


> I have I9s on 3 of my bikes. They have been the best wheels I have ever owned. I'm about to order I9s for my fat bike. I will have no other wheels on my bikes.


Same here. Had them on 2 previos bikes- 1 sold 1 stolen, currently have them on my Evil Following and i have a set on order for an Evil Wreckoning that I'm building. I live in NorCal, I'm 235 lbs and i ride like a monster truck on steroids. ....these wheels are bulletproof. Busted up a couple of hoops but never had a single issue with the hubs. I9 ****ing rocks.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

007 said:


> Anyone switch from CK to I9?


Yes. I hated how my CK hubs came loose all the time.


----------



## sbmtbmatic (Apr 15, 2005)

I just ordered and received a pair of 15/12x142, 24H, XD ( Industry Nine Torch Trail 29" Wheelset > Components > Wheels > Mountain Wheels | Jenson USA ) my ? is i am replacing a set of (crap and I taco'd them) synergy wheels that came with my ellsworth enlightenment. the front wheel will slide right onto the 15 mm axle, however, the rear wheels on my old set up was a shimano driver and now the new i9 wheels is xd, so i need to know how to run them as single speed and hoe to get them to fit the rear quick release ? thanks David


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Really wish they would sell the nifty straight pull hubs off of the trail S separately. Love me some straight pulls but the I-9 spokes are too pricey to get the right length for my rims.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

sbmtbmatic said:


> I just ordered and received a pair of 15/12x142, 24H, XD ( Industry Nine Torch Trail 29" Wheelset > Components > Wheels > Mountain Wheels | Jenson USA ) my ? is i am replacing a set of (crap and I taco'd them) synergy wheels that came with my ellsworth enlightenment. the front wheel will slide right onto the 15 mm axle, however, the rear wheels on my old set up was a shimano driver and now the new i9 wheels is xd, so i need to know how to run them as single speed and hoe to get them to fit the rear quick release ? thanks David


You can order the conversion parts you need here-- a $90 freehub and a $40 endcap set.



rusty904 said:


> Really wish they would sell the nifty straight pull hubs off of the trail S separately. Love me some straight pulls but the I-9 spokes are too pricey to get the right length for my rims.


Not sure what your issue is. The Trail S wheels are built with Sapim Race spokes.


----------



## Twiggy (Feb 18, 2004)

I just scored a sweet deal on a set of 27.5 Industry Nine Torch Trail 24H wheels through Arts Cyclery. I'm putting them on my 2014 Scott Spark 720 to replace the original wheelset.

Got a good enough deal on them to make them comparable in price to a LightBicycles/Bitex wheelset, and hopefully at a comparable weight... at around 1500g these should be pretty close. 

For XC racing I'm hoping they won't be too heavy at the rim....either way these should be lighter than what I have and good for my everyday use, which is XC/trail riding. Got them today - will let you know when I've got them installed and tested them out!

(**Pre-Riding update**- I know its a minor detail but man do these rims seal up well!.... Last night before bed (at like 11:45 at night, haha) I decided to start the process of seating tires on my new wheels, thinking I'd finish it up tomorrow. To my surprise I was able to mount the tires in seconds with my bare hands and seat the bead super easy with just a floor pump. It was so quick that I had the sealent added and the wheels ready to go before midnight!.... hoping to test them out tonight!)


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> You can order the conversion parts you need here-- a $90 freehub and a $40 endcap set.
> 
> Not sure what your issue is. The Trail S wheels are built with Sapim Race spokes.


Yeah I just wanted to build my own wheelset with a straight pull hub from the trail-s. I was just saying I'd wish they'd sell the straight pull hubs separately like they do the torch classic hubs.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Sheared the freehub off!*

:bluefrown:Left stranded trailing riding the other morning when the freehub decided to free itself.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

aizu1 said:


> :bluefrown:Left stranded trailing riding the other morning when the freehub decided to free itself.


Wow! Out of curiosity, how long have you had them and how much do you weigh? (I realize weight alone wouldn't cause this, but I'm assuming a bigger rider is putting out more torque)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

aizu1 said:


> :bluefrown:Left stranded trailing riding the other morning when the freehub decided to free itself.
> View attachment 1066314


Not sure if I should laugh at I9 or be impressed by your massive powah.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Is that the Torch model hub or previous version? Maybe I'll rethink going with Torch24's and stick to King.


----------



## goodoljake (Jul 31, 2011)

That's impressive for sure. Hope you didn't have to walk far. I'm sure happy with my torch wheels. My complaint is that they must be selling well since the prices have come up 20% in a couple years.


----------



## ScooterJ (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't quite tell from the photo but that is a Legacy Generation freehub body from 2012 or before, and possibly from '09 if there is no date stamp.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

That doesn't even look the same as the freehub body on my 2014 I9 hub. I assume its a older hub?

I've broken mid cassette gear carriers on my hub without issue. I still plan on I9 hubs for my next wheelset.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

fueledbymetal said:


> Wow! Out of curiosity, how long have you had them and how much do you weigh? (I realize weight alone wouldn't cause this, but I'm assuming a bigger rider is putting out more torque)


I'm 153lbs 5'10. Wheels have 5K miles on them.


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

ncfisherman said:


> Is that the Torch model hub or previous version? Maybe I'll rethink going with Torch24's and stick to King.


Old version


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

dirtrider76 said:


> That doesn't even look the same as the freehub body on my 2014 I9 hub. I assume its a older hub?
> Yep.
> 
> No warranty but I9 is being very generous with replacement cost.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Welp, I went for the Torch24 Trail wheelset. Nearly half-price was too good to pass up. If anyone is looking for a good deal on a 27.5 Torch24 Trail set, check out Jensonusa -- Industry Nine Torch Trail 27.5" Wheelset > Components > Wheels | Jenson USA


----------



## singapore-saki (Jan 30, 2011)

I just pulled my cassette and Torch Trail free hub to conduct a regular clean and relube. As I pulled the free hub the outboard bearing basically fell out. Further investigation revealed a crack in the free hub body. Has anyone seen this before? No choice had to reassemble and hope it lasts a bit till I can get a replacement.


----------

